# Samsung Galaxy S II Android high end phone



## editor (Apr 14, 2011)

I reckon this phone is worth a thread of its own - the specs are sensational!

The first few hands-on reviews are coming - here's what Pocket Lint think: 



> There’s a lot that needn’t be wrong with the Samsung Galaxy S II that appears to be once you pick it up. While the aesthetics and ergonomics are just something that you’ll have to live with the pay off is the knowledge that you’ve got something of supreme power cradled in your palms. There might be a few obstacles before you can unleash all of that grunt but between the camera, the chipset, connectivity options, the vast 32GB internal phone memory and the top end screen, it’s most definitely there. The beauty, of course, about Android is that you can set this phone up exactly as you want it and so dispense with just about all the experience annoyances that you might find. We’re looking forward to doing just that.
> 
> http://www.pocket-lint.com/review/5365/samsung-galaxy-s-ii-preview



And how's this for performance?







http://www.knowyourmobile.com/blog/...s_ii_takes_htc_sensation_to_the_cleaners.html


----------



## manifold (Apr 14, 2011)

Has there been any word on battery life yet?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 14, 2011)

Very nice looking, not sure about Samsung's in terms of long term use and build quality but those specs are very nice!


----------



## Sunray (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm looking at all these new Android phones and pondering the actual need for a dual core phone? Does anyone think that it will do anything for them?

Wouldn't it be better to really go to town on the battery life?  Eek every mW. 

A smart phone that runs for a week without a charge would be a big seller on that point alone.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 14, 2011)

Must admit I'd give up specs for great battery life...


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 16, 2011)

Sunray said:


> I'm looking at all these new Android phones and pondering the actual need for a dual core phone? Does anyone think that it will do anything for them?
> 
> Wouldn't it be better to really go to town on the battery life?  Eek every mW.
> 
> A smart phone that runs for a week without a charge would be a big seller on that point alone.



I agree with you, iPhones are shit.


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2011)

Sunray said:


> I'm looking at all these new Android phones and pondering the actual need for a dual core phone? Does anyone think that it will do anything for them?
> 
> Wouldn't it be better to really go to town on the battery life?  Eek every mW.
> 
> A smart phone that runs for a week without a charge would be a big seller on that point alone.


You get a _better_ battery life with a dual core phone:



> Better battery life
> 
> One of the least exciting-sounding benefits of a multi-core system could prove to be the most useful – battery life. With two cores whirring away at the heart of a mobile phone, when the extra power of the second core isn’t needed, it can effectively be put to sleep.
> Then, if that extra burst of power is needed, for an intensive app or game, that second core can step into the ring at any time. With two cores to tap into, each core doesn’t need to be quite as powerful as its single-core counterpart, so more effort can be put into minimising how much power they suck up.
> ...


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Apr 17, 2011)

I didn't think this generation of dual core chips could do that. I thought the only savings at the moment were thanks to the faster sprint to sleep bit.


----------



## Sunray (Apr 17, 2011)

Thats best buy making it up.

They can't do that because hafnium High k-Gate dielectric transistors are an Intel technology.  It's used in their Turbo technology where if less than all of the CPUs are needed on a multi-core cpu, it can kill the power switch of other cores and over clock the remaining ones or in their ULV lower the speed.  

ARM holding own power envelope graphs on the Cortex A9 cpu white paper clearly shows that multi core CPU's take more power.  

http://www.arm.com/files/pdf/ARMCortexA-9Processors.pdf

They are synchronous CPU's, so having two CPU's means there are twice as many transistors to switch.  The the power consumption is the area under the switch curve, twice as many switches and therefore more power consumed.


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2011)

Sunray said:


> They are synchronous CPU's, so having two CPU's means there are twice as many transistors to switch.  The the power consumption is the area under the switch curve, twice as many switches and therefore more power consumed.


Early reviews don't seem to bear that out at all - dual cores are at least the equal of most phones, and exceed them in others, and it's still very much early days for dual core CPUs and this is only LG's offering that's been looked at. I expect further improvements.


> Power efficiency also appears to be competitive both in our GPU and general use battery life tests. Our initial concern about Tegra 2 battery life was unnecessary.
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/4144/...ra-2-review-the-first-dual-core-smartphone/15


----------



## Sunray (Apr 17, 2011)

My point is that I don't see that a dual core CPU benefits a phone user as the majority if not all the software is designed single threaded anyway. 

I am getting the feeling that its technology for technology sake rather than focusing on what users would like from a phone.  If you went out and asked a load of current smart phone users what features they would like right now, a second CPU isn't going to be top of the list.  I would be surprised if anyone mentioned it, 2 cpus does not make for a faster phone per say.

Better battery life I reckon will be top of the list.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 17, 2011)

Yep, better battery life is the one thing I hear from pretty much every smartphone user, no matter what the device or OS...


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2011)

Review ahoy - and it's very positive indeed:


> Verdict:
> 
> The Samsung Galaxy S II is better than any other Android smartphone to have hit the market so far. It has everything you could want and will need and each of those functions it more or less excels at. It’s fast, it’s bright, it’s clear and, joy of joys, that TouchWiz 4.0 UI does not get in the way of a cracking mobile experience.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2011)

manifold said:


> Has there been any word on battery life yet?


Here's one review:


> Lastly, there’s the battery life. And the Galaxy S IIs 1650 mAh battery provides two full days of regular use with push notifications, GPS, video recording, Internet and even phones calls (we do still use smartphones for calls, don’t we?). Two days? That’s sick! Power users will get a day at least, and judicious casual users? Longer to be sure.
> 
> http://androidcommunity.com/samsung-galaxy-s-ii-reviewed-benchmarks-through-the-roof-20110426/


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 28, 2011)

Here's another, from the original Pocket Lint review linked to in the op which rates battery life as 'average to not so good':



> Last of all, largely because there’s little to say about it, is the battery life which is average to not so good. A full charge won’t quite get you through a day of heavy use. You’ll make it from about 7am-9pm but if you need to go on consuming video wirelessly through the night, then a lunchtime top up would be well advised.



What defines 'regular' and 'heavy' use then? It would be good to have some comparable test criteria for this. 'Heavy' use may mean one thing to some people but be considered 'regular' to others. It's still too vague to understand properly if you ask me. Not being able to make it through a day of use is a major pain in the hole.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 28, 2011)

One thing that is quite apparent though, is the quality of the video is very good.

Compare the shaky video shot here with noticeable frame rate delay when the cameraman pans around on the LG Optimus 2X: [video]http://www.viddler.com/explore/engadget/videos/2705/[/video] (can't embed due to silly viddler.com hositng) to the smooth movement when the cameraman does a similar street video scene on the Samsung Galaxy S II. 



A vast improvement I think.


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2011)

Techradar have declared it to be the best mobile phone there is right now. Well, at least until the Sensation debuts.


> The Samsung Galaxy S2 has been dubbed the ultimate handset after it nabbed the top spot in TechRadar's 20 best mobile phones in the world today.
> 
> We were won over by the combination of 1.2GHz dual core processors, 1GB of RAM and stunning screen - but more importantly how all of these worked together flawlessly and delivered a cracking package.
> 
> ...



http://www.techradar.com/news/phone...alaxy-s2-earns-best-mobile-phone-title-949365


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2011)

Here's their review's conclusion. 


> We liked
> 
> *clears throat* We liked nigh-on EVERYTHING on the Samsung Galaxy S2. It's rare we get to evangelise a handset so much – in fact we haven't managed to do so since we opened the box on the HTC Desire and realised a slick experience could live outside the iPhone.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2011)

The rave reviews continue. Engadget think it's the best smartphone there is, full stop.



> For a handset with such a broad range of standout features and specs, the Galaxy S II is remarkably easy to summarize. It's the best Android smartphone yet, but more importantly, it might well be the best smartphone, period. Of course, a 4.3-inch screen size won't suit everyone, no matter how stupendously thin the device that carries it may be, and we also can't say for sure that the Galaxy S II would justify a long-term iOS user foresaking his investment into one ecosystem and making the leap to another. Nonetheless, if you're asking us what smartphone to buy today, unconstrained by such externalities, the Galaxy S II would be the clear choice. Sometimes it's just as simple as that.
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2011/04/28/samsung-galaxy-s-ii-review/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 28, 2011)

Very fast looking phone.



Thing too although quite big...hmmmm


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 28, 2011)

Weird.


----------



## Jambooboo (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm very tempted to get one of these, as per this setup found on HotUkDeals.


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm swinging towards this over the Sensation at the minute, as the battery life is a key point, and the massive internal storage and increased RAM doesn't hurt. Gonna wait another week or so for the Sensation to get reviewed before I make up my mind.


----------



## Callum91 (May 2, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> I'm swinging towards this over the Sensation at the minute, as the battery life is a key point, and the massive internal storage and increased RAM doesn't hurt. Gonna wait another week or so for the Sensation to get reviewed before I make up my mind.


 
If the Galaxy s II had qHD resolution like the Sensation I'd be sold. Touchwiz also puts me off somewhat.


----------



## cliche guevara (May 2, 2011)

Touchwiz puts me off too, but it's already been rooted so I'm expecting a decent replacement ROM soon.


----------



## editor (May 7, 2011)

I had a quick fondle of a (non working) model. It sure is a lovely shape and the screen is bonzer.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (May 7, 2011)

I'm having trouble saying no to this:

Under £500 inc contract!?

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/sam...99-total-cost-store-carphone-warehouse/933998


----------



## editor (May 8, 2011)

Bob_the_lost said:


> I'm having trouble saying no to this:
> 
> Under £500 inc contract!?
> 
> http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/sam...99-total-cost-store-carphone-warehouse/933998


*looks:


> Phone cost: £249.99
> Monthly cost: £20
> Contract length: 12 months
> Minutes: 200
> ...



That's not a bad deal at all - especially for a lovely short 12 month contract!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 8, 2011)

That's very good...tempting...I can get by on 200 minutes, more and more I'm using data for communication than anything (Facebook inboxing, emails and Twitter)...


----------



## editor (May 8, 2011)

I'm liking the phone. I'm liking the price, I'm liking the deal and I'm especially liking the 12 month contract.


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 9, 2011)

I'm liking the phone. I'm liking the price, I'm liking the deal and I'm especially liking the 12 month contract.


----------



## editor (May 9, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> I'm liking the phone. I'm liking the price, I'm liking the deal and I'm especially liking the 12 month contract.


Are you liking Cardiff City too?


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 9, 2011)

Stop repeating my posts.


----------



## editor (May 9, 2011)

Another very very positive review here:


> The S 2 is so light, in fact, we weren't convinced the battery had been inserted at first. Samsung must have some kind of antimatter research lab tucked away, because this mobile is unbelievably lightweight considering all the gubbins lurking inside. You won't feel the S 2 weighing you down once it's ensconced in your pockets or handbag....
> 
> The 8-megapixel camera on the back takes high-quality shots. We were impressed with both the quality of images it produced and the camera software itself, which features a broad array of scene modes and options if you fancy delving into them.
> 
> ...


Refused as fuck - are you drunk or summat?


----------



## pianissimo (May 9, 2011)

The screen of the Galaxy S II is amazing.
Samsung mobile always has the best screen.
I compared HTC HD to Samsung Omnia 7. No contest, Samsung wins hands down.  HTC screen just looks dull as hell sitting side by side with Samsung's.  It's so much brighter and colours are much more vibrant.


----------



## editor (May 9, 2011)

Samsung have received _three million _pre-orders for this phone - and, crucially, the phone isn't even available in the US on pre-order yet!
http://venturebeat.com/2011/05/09/galaxy-s-2-3m-preorders/


----------



## editor (May 10, 2011)

Samsung say that they're going to ensure that the Galaxy gets the latest OS update in a swift fashion. Which is nice.  

http://www.techradar.com/news/phone...aster-android-updates-for-galaxy-range-954260


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 10, 2011)

And surprising, good move on their part.


----------



## cliche guevara (May 10, 2011)

They're pretty much being held to that by Google now, as is every partner manufacturer.


----------



## editor (May 16, 2011)

Another rave review comes in:


> Hands down, the Samsung Galaxy S II is the greatest Android smartphone available on the planet… if you can get past TouchWiz. It’s the fastest smartphone I’ve ever used, it features one of the best displays I have laid eyes on, it offers great signal reception and audio performance on AT&T, it has a great camera, it’s very thin and light, and even better, it’s free from any carrier’s wrath (restrictions) since it’s the unlocked global version. The downside is that it’s not subsidized so it’s going to run you around $800 — for reference, a 32GB iPhone 4 without a contract runs $699.
> 
> http://www.bgr.com/2011/05/16/samsung-galaxy-s-ii-review/


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 23, 2011)

mine should be turning up this week... drool... slobber..


----------



## grit (May 23, 2011)

I really like the look of it, but its a tough sell against the Nexus S. Dont know if I'm willing to give up using the official google phone.


----------



## editor (May 23, 2011)

grit said:


> I really like the look of it, but its a tough sell against the Nexus S. Dont know if I'm willing to give up using the official google phone.


Samsung have promised much speedier Android OS updates with this fella... I can't decide between the galaxy and the Sensation.


----------



## grit (May 23, 2011)

editor said:


> Samsung have promised much speedier Android OS updates with this fella... I can't decide between the galaxy and the Sensation.


 
I've heard those promises for so long in the mobile sector, I'm sceptical. Its really weird that we still havnt broken out of this 800x480 screen resolution, the galaxy 2 has the same resolution as my Nexus One


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 23, 2011)

grit said:


> I've heard those promises for so long in the mobile sector, I'm sceptical. Its really weird that we still havnt broken out of this 800x480 screen resolution, the galaxy 2 has the same resolution as my Nexus One


 
TBF That's a bit higher then first computer monitor!


----------



## grit (May 23, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> TBF That's a bit higher then first computer monitor!


 
Yeah true 

But considering I havnt really hit performance issues on the humble nexus one it feels weird that a brand new phone about 18 months later is using the same screen, particularly with all the other enhancements. Dual core, while fun I dont think is going to make much difference in a general use case.


----------



## editor (May 23, 2011)

The main thing for me is a bigger screen size. I use my phone as an actual phone for about 1% of the time, so I want more screen real estate!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 23, 2011)

grit said:


> Yeah true
> 
> But considering I havnt really hit performance issues on the humble nexus one it feels weird that a brand new phone about 18 months later is using the same screen, particularly with all the other enhancements. Dual core, while fun I dont think is going to make much difference in a general use case.



I thought it as odd when I went from my Touch HD to my Desire after two years, but the screen is better, so it's not just about the resolution.

Not to fussed about faster chips either, the biggest thing I want to see improved on smartphones is battery life.


----------



## grit (May 23, 2011)

editor said:


> The main thing for me is a bigger screen size. I use my phone as an actual phone for about 1% of the time, so I want more screen real estate!


 
Stretching that size with keeping the resolution just makes it look shit in comparison I feel. I notice the bad anti aliasing going on with some displays. 

@GS, has there been an improvement in the screens looking so washed out in direct sunlight?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 23, 2011)

editor said:


> The main thing for me is a bigger screen size. I use my phone as an actual phone for about 1% of the time, so I want more screen real estate!


 
I can't imagine going back to a sub 4" screen now...although I was sceptical when the Dell Streak came out, after carrying my HD for a little while, I think I could go with 5" if it had a battery to support it.


----------



## editor (May 23, 2011)

grit said:


> Stretching that size with keeping the resolution just makes it look shit in comparison I feel. I notice the bad anti aliasing going on with some displays.
> 
> @GS, has there been an improvement in the screens looking so washed out in direct sunlight?


Good comparison here: http://www.slashgear.com/htc-sensation-vs-samsung-galaxy-s-ii-video-20153280/

Both screens seem pretty chuffing amazing.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 23, 2011)

Someone I know was showing me new his Galaxy S the other day. The first thing I noticed compared with my HTC Desire is the bigger screen. He let me have a brief play with it to use the Swype feature that comes free with the phone. Why isn't Swype still not available as a free app for the rest of us? The Galaxy S is probably going to be the big news for a while. I will have to content myself with the Desire for a lot longer being locked into a 24 month contract. By the time that ends there will no doubt be something else on the market - hopefully with a longer lasting battery. That is the key issue. Perhaps a wind-up version will emerge.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 23, 2011)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Someone I know was showing me new his Galaxy S the other day. The first thing I noticed compared with my HTC Desire is the bigger screen. He let me have a brief play with it to use the Swype feature that comes free with the phone. Why isn't Swype still not available as a free app for the rest of us? The Galaxy S is probably going to be the big news for a while. I will have to content myself with the Desire for a lot longer being locked into a 24 month contract. By the time that ends there will no doubt be something else on the market - hopefully with a longer lasting battery. That is the key issue. Perhaps a wind-up version will emerge.


 
You can install it on your desire. I tried it, but prefer Swiftkey.


----------



## cliche guevara (May 23, 2011)

Ridiculously good deal on HUKD for this phone today, surely a mistake? £25 a month for 18 months, seven months free, on t-mobile with 300 mins, 300 texts and unlimited web.


----------



## Callum91 (May 23, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> Ridiculously good deal on HUKD for this phone today, surely a mistake? £25 a month for 18 months, seven months free, on t-mobile with 300 mins, 300 texts and unlimited web.


 
Spotted that one myself. If I wasn't tied down to an 18 month contract I'd go for it in an instant.


----------



## editor (May 23, 2011)

I'mm sooooo over 18,month contracts. 12 months max from now on.


----------



## Callum91 (May 23, 2011)

editor said:


> I'mm sooooo over 18,month contracts. 12 months max from now on.


 
12 Month contracts are nice but hard to find. Tesco do them but their phone choice isn't the best.


----------



## cliche guevara (May 23, 2011)

editor said:


> I'mm sooooo over 18,month contracts. 12 months max from now on.


 
Given the choice I'm with you on that, but the above deal gives you the handset for a total of about £235, I've not seen a twelve month deal within a hundred and fifty quid of that.

Sent from my ZTE Blade using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 23, 2011)

editor said:


> I'mm sooooo over 18,month contracts. 12 months max from now on.


 
I hear that, I'm really loving being on a sim only deal, tons of text, data and mins and no long term lock in...


----------



## cliche guevara (May 23, 2011)

That deal I posted earlier was a mistake apparently, or more likely a publicity stunt.

I've cancelled my Sensation order and ordered a SGSII. The reviews point to it being a better phone, the only advantage the Sensation has is the qHD screen.


----------



## editor (May 24, 2011)

Now this is nice:


> Micro USB Convertor
> The lack of standard size USB port on most smartphones can be slightly annoying when you want to hook up your handset to your computer or USB drive to transfer files such as photos across. Part of the official Samsung lineup of accessories for the Galaxy S II, the Micro USB Convertor is here to save the day.
> 
> This compact device converts the S II's micro USB port to a standard USB. It's pocket-sized so that you can take it with you wherever you go without it taking up too much room. It's coming soon and will cost £14.99.
> ...


----------



## editor (May 24, 2011)

And spare batteries just £10.95?! This phone keeps on getting better!
http://www.mobilefun.co.uk/replacem...laxy-s2-i9100-p29462.htm?referer=aff_aw_78888


----------



## cliche guevara (May 25, 2011)

Mine should be here on Saturday, its the quality of the camera, battery life and quadrant scores that have made me go for this over the Sensation.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 25, 2011)

editor said:


> Now this is nice:


 
If you're going to carry something extra with you, why not just take the cable you need? That said the sooner micro usb is standard, the better.


----------



## editor (May 30, 2011)

The SII is *hot* in Japan:



> It has been hailed as the fastest selling smartphone with over 1 million units being sold in just the first month. To break it down further, the company is actually selling one every 3 seconds.
> 
> http://www.newlaunches.com/archives...dsets_hit_1_million_sales_figure_in_korea.php


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2011)

The Galaxy SII is looking more and more like my next phone. I was thinking about buying it outright, but this looks a pretty good deal from here - http://www.12monthcontractphones.co.uk/

Phone: £259
Tariff Talk Mobile Smart £20/month 12month 
Includes1GB data allowance, 200 mins, 1000 texts
Total - £500
http://www.12monthcontractphones.co.uk/buy/go-buy.php?productid=472334139&pageid=


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2011)

Or this: Phone £150
Line Rental £30 monthly 
Includes 1GB data allowance, 400 mins, 1000 texts
On TalkMobile  - I'm guessing this network is going to be  bag o'shite? 

http://www.onestopphoneshop.co.uk/


----------



## sumimasen (Jun 15, 2011)

I've had mine for a week now, and loving it. Speed and screen is what really stands out, just superb! bonus surprise is the battery life. So far I've not had to charge it at the office, whereas with my Desire I had to give it a quick boost by 4pm. 

So far the only fly in the ointment had been the wireless signal, which is shockingly weak compared to my Desire or iPod Touch. To the point that it's not useable. A bit of research has found it's a common problem, and the replies suggest that hopefully it's an issue that can be resolved with a firmware upgrade. I really really hope so.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 15, 2011)

Erm...how can I connect my SII to my Macbook..?


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2011)

Sweet FA said:


> Erm...how can I connect my SII to my Macbook..?


Here you go:
http://ars.samsung.com/customer/usa...ID=2&PROD_SUB_ID=557&PROD_ID=558&AT_ID=306671


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice one, thanks. My googling's shit; I just kept getting tech sites telling me to download things. My SII _is_ perfect after all. 





Ahem. It is good though.


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2011)

It's priced at 469.98 on eBuyer at the mo'. Tempting...

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/258693


----------



## zaphod22 (Jun 16, 2011)

I have had mine for about a month now and have had a couple of problems.

I'm on my second handset as the first one kept shutting down for no apparent reason. It must have been a loose connection in the phone and was exchanged with no problem at all.

The second and quite annoying problem is that it doesn't recognise all of the music formats from my music on itunes so nearly half of the music that I have copied across is by "unknown artist". It's a problem that Samsung will deal with in an upcoming update apparently. 

Other than that, I'm loving it.


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2011)

Did you buy it outright or are you on some hideously long contract?


----------



## zaphod22 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hideously long contract I'm afraid. I don't have the spare cash to buy outright or even to buy on a shorter contract. I will probably get phone envy in a few months for the next thing on the market but I can cope. 

It is a damn good phone.


----------



## sumimasen (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm on a 2 year contract and don't give a hoot, this phone is ahead of it's time!


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2011)

It's just picked up a *rave* review in PC Pro, hoofing off the iPhone4 as the best phone available anywhere.


----------



## Jambooboo (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm still scouring HotUkDeals for a 12 month deal which suits my needs/pocket - this isn't a bad deal for the included minutes etc.


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2011)

mobiles.co.uk offer a pretty good 12 month deal: £260 for the phone plus 200 mins/1,000 texts and 1GB/month for £25/month on Talk Mobile (Vodafone network).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 20, 2011)

editor said:


> mobiles.co.uk offer a pretty good 12 month deal: £260 for the phone plus 200 mins/1,000 texts and 1GB/month for £25/month on Talk Mobile (Vodafone network).


 
That's a very good deal. I don't use half as much talk time like I used to, text and data are a big deal for me...


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2011)

1,000 texts and 1GB a month should see me through for a while!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah I could do with 1.5gb tbh...


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah I could do with 1.5gb tbh...


You'll be asking for the Moon on a stick if you're looking for that much data on the £25/month deal I listed!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah true but it would be nice.


----------



## Callum91 (Jun 20, 2011)

My brother bought a Samsung Galaxy S II about a week ago. The super AMOLED plus screen is lovely ( and huge ) but to me, coming from a HTC Desire, all the icons and text looks too stretched. It should have been qHD.


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm fed up hearing my friends telling me how fucking awesome this thing is. I'm going to buy one tomorrow!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2011)

I am signing for one today  
It is not for me


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2011)

editor said:


> mobiles.co.uk offer a pretty good 12 month deal: £260 for the phone plus 200 mins/1,000 texts and 1GB/month for £25/month on Talk Mobile (Vodafone network).


 
Interestingly the one I am signing for is on the same package but on 24 months (12 month upgrade) at £20 a month with a free phone.


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Interestingly the one I am signing for is on the same package but on 24 months (12 month upgrade) at £20 a month with a free phone.


I *hated* being stuck on my 18 month iPhone contract - I was counting down the days like a prisoner in the end (!) - so I'm either going to buy the phone outright and go on giffgaff or go for a 12 month deal.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 21, 2011)

Can't really fault giffgaff at the moment, I've effectively been using the O2 network for free data for the past couple of months thanks to them. Only thing I've paid for has been the odd text or quick call.


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2011)

Phone *ordered*! I had a fair bit of affiliate credit from Amazon so it hasn't even cost me that much.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 21, 2011)

How much?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2011)

editor said:


> I *hated* being stuck on my 18 month iPhone contract - I was counting down the days like a prisoner in the end (!) - so I'm either going to buy the phone outright and go on giffgaff or go for a 12 month deal.


 
I can see that angle. Just would have been cheaper to pay off the remaining contract at 12 months than the phone up front. Only £20 (I think?) but that buys beers


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> How much?


Started at £470, but after I redeemed all my vouchers I was down to £290. Stick it on a £10/month unlimited texts/internet giff-gaff deal and I'm more than happy with that.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2011)

editor said:


> Started at £470, but after I redeemed all my vouchers I was down to £290. Stick it on a £10/month unlimited texts/internet giff-gaff deal and I'm more than happy with that.


 
Good news  


(until Citylink step in)


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Good news
> 
> 
> (until Citylink step in)


I opted for first class mail!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 21, 2011)

editor said:


> Started at £470, but after I redeemed all my vouchers I was down to £290. Stick it on a £10/month unlimited texts/internet giff-gaff deal and I'm more than happy with that.


 
Very nice deal!


----------



## sumimasen (Jun 22, 2011)

I was using the Tango app for video calling a friend in Oz who has an iPhone.  Worked well!


----------



## cliche guevara (Jun 22, 2011)

I know the hardware in this thing is fantastic, but honestly after playing with one I didn't really like it. I didn't find the shape very ergonomic, and despite the screen undoubtedly being fantastically bright with great colours I'd rather have the higher resolution of qHD. Still waiting for my next phone (potentially Evo3D) but in the mean time I have my Transformer to keep me occupied.


----------



## editor (Jun 23, 2011)

The phone has arrived (huzzah for the Royal Mail) and it's charging up downstairs.  I see what people mean about the flimsy back, but the phone seems well solid once its all put back together.

I bought one of the cool looking mesh backs just in case for £9. The screen is incredible!







I didn't realise that the phone also has remote wipe/SIM checking built in too. Nice


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 23, 2011)

I upgraded from my HTC Hero to the SGSII... love it. Still tinkering. Allround good but doesn't seem to like M4a's


----------



## editor (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm sure I'll get used to it, but at the moment it's almost like the thing is too light, too thin and the screen too bright! It's a ruddy marvellous handset.


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2011)

The phone is ruddy awesome, but I've spotted what appears to be a minor, but annoying, defect in the shape of this dark circle on the screen.






I reckon I'm going to send the thing back  

More: http://www.wirefresh.com/samsung-galaxy-s2-and-the-unwanted-screen-circle/


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 25, 2011)

Damn.. that's a disappointment. On the plus side I can't see anywhere that's it's a common problem so hopefully you'll get a fault free phone when you exchange it.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 25, 2011)

My little sister has just had her order cancelled by Orange because they are receiving too many returned Galaxy S II handsets.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 25, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> My little sister has just had her order cancelled by Orange because they are receiving too many returned Galaxy S II handsets.


 
That's not a good sign if wide spread.  Wouldn't surprise me tbh don't rate Samsung's build quality in general.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 25, 2011)

She asked them about when they might be able to send her a working S II and they said, "not for the foreseeable"

So she's decided to go for a white iphone4 that they offered her instead, which she calculated will work out nearly £200 cheaper over the course of the contract.


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> My little sister has just had her order cancelled by Orange because they are receiving too many returned Galaxy S II handsets.


I haven't heard anything about that on the tech sites, and they're usually lit up like Christmas trees when a big problem arises. The phone has sold *shitloads*. 

<cynic>
Oh, hang on. Might Orange's advice be because they haven't got any in stock?
</cynic>

Not sure how it works out more £200 expensive than an iPhone either.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 25, 2011)

I was immediately cynical as well tbh, she ordered it on Monday and it had already confirmed to be delivered today, she then received a phonecall from customer services yesterday morning explaining that due to having many faulty handsets being sent back to them this week, they would be unable to provide the phone for the foreseeable future. 

She said she was willing to wait as she was in no hurry to upgrade her current phone. She then rang them back last night to enquire about how much the white iphone would be, and was immediately offered it for free (rather than the £150 up front Orange wanted for the Samsung) and on a slightly cheaper (but yet identical in allowance) contract.


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> I was immediately cynical as well tbh, she ordered it on Monday and it had already confirmed to be delivered today, she then received a phonecall from customer services yesterday morning explaining that due to having many faulty handsets being sent back to them this week, they would be unable to provide the phone for the foreseeable future. .


Yet they've made no announcement, their website just has them marked out of stock and the reviews linked from their page rates the phone 9.3/10. I smell bullshit.


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2011)

It seems that the circular mark is caused by the suction pad when they're assembling the phones. Apparently it may fade in time, but I wrote to Amazon today and they're sending over a replacement now, and given me 30 days to send the other one back - and they'll pay all postage charges. 

Pretty impressive customer service all round then.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 27, 2011)

Amazon do seem to get good remarks on customer service. My experience recently has been relatively painless.


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2011)

Got to give Amazon credit here. I emailed then yesterday afternoon and the replacement arrived this morning. I'm charging it up now, and hopefully this one will be OK.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 28, 2011)

That's pretty amazing. So at the moment you have two phones? That's highly trustworthy of them to not insist the first one is returned first before sending out a replacement for such a high-end phone.


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> That's pretty amazing. So at the moment you have two phones? That's highly trustworthy of them to not insist the first one is returned first before sending out a replacement for such a high-end phone.


Yep. They've given me 30 days to return the other handset. _Propah_ customer service!


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2011)

Blimey! The piece I wrote about the screen problem has been read 4,400 times in the past few hours!
http://www.wirefresh.com/update-on-the-samsung-galaxy-s2-screen-circle-issue/


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am signing for one today
> It is not for me


 
Guy at work has had his Samsung Galaxy S II for a week and is sending it back. 
Liked the camera a lot, thought it was quick but did not like as much at the HTC.


----------



## editor (Jun 29, 2011)

I prefer it to HTC, but it is quite different. But then that's  the beauty of Android - lots of models to choose from!


----------



## grit (Jun 29, 2011)

editor said:


> Yep. They've given me 30 days to return the other handset. _Propah_ customer service!


 
Yeah another vote for amazon customer service, I've never dealt with people who actually wanted to help me so much when the kindle I brought as a present packed it in.

So couldnt wait for the nexus prime editor?


----------



## editor (Jun 29, 2011)

grit said:


> Yeah another vote for amazon customer service, I've never dealt with people who actually wanted to help me so much when the kindle I brought as a present packed it in.
> 
> So couldnt wait for the nexus prime editor?


I needed/wanted a phone now, I had the dosh and the Samsung delivers! The camera is amazing and with the SD card slot, I've got tons of expansion possibilities. That'll do for now


----------



## Radar (Jun 29, 2011)

Rumours that Samsung may be licensing WebOS


----------



## editor (Jun 29, 2011)

Radar said:


> Rumours that Samsung may be licensing WebOS


Now that would be _delish!_


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 30, 2011)

Yep that'd be very good news indeed!


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2011)

The phone has now shifted 3 million units in 55 days - that's one phone every 1.5 seconds - and that's *before* it's even been released in the States.

http://www.wirefresh.com/samsung-ga...g-at-the-rate-of-one-phone-every-1-5-seconds/


----------



## lobster (Jul 4, 2011)

editor said:


> The phone has now shifted 3 million units in 55 days - that's one phone every 1.5 seconds - and that's *before* it's even been released in the States.
> 
> http://www.wirefresh.com/samsung-ga...g-at-the-rate-of-one-phone-every-1-5-seconds/



That is great, too bad the tablets cannot replicate the success.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 4, 2011)

Is that sales to people or sales to shops?


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Is that sales to people or sales to shops?


It's Samsung's sales to their channels. I don't think shops are struggling to shift this phone, if that's what you're suggesting because it's been flying off the shelves.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 4, 2011)

Just curious because there was a device recently which lauded it's massive sales but it turned out it was just to shops and they weren't shifting them in nowhere near the impressive sounding rates.


----------



## r0bb0 (Jul 7, 2011)

deal went hot on hduk fyi http://www.mobiles.co.uk/talk-mobile-samsung-i9100-galaxy-s.html? ps its this 1 400 mins Any
Network Anytime + 1000 Texts
1GB Data


----------



## Radar (Jul 7, 2011)

See the latest google maps lets you preload maps via the labs option (10 mile radius of a given point) and I believe (but haven't tested) that it will save to microSD.

I'm seriously impressed with this beast.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 7, 2011)

r0bb0 said:


> deal went hot on hduk fyi http://www.mobiles.co.uk/talk-mobile-samsung-i9100-galaxy-s.html? ps its this 1 400 mins Any
> Network Anytime + 1000 Texts
> 1GB Data


 
Link just takes you to an empty basket mate.


----------



## sumimasen (Jul 7, 2011)

You can find that deal on the hotdealsuk website.


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm *loving* this phone. It's fast as fuck.


----------



## Onket (Jul 7, 2011)

How much is it?


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2011)

Onket said:


> How much is it?


Lots as it's probably the best phone you can currently buy.
*checks: it's £475 although you can get it on contract for free.


----------



## Onket (Jul 7, 2011)

I'll have to think about getting a contract then, I spose. Had wanted to avoid that.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 7, 2011)

my dad has just got one of these, seriously leapfrogging my San Francisco (Blade) 
jealous!


----------



## r0bb0 (Jul 7, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Link just takes you to an empty basket mate.


oh, soz hope this works, it's the deal at the bottom of the page http://www.mobiles.co.uk/samsung-i9100-galaxy-s-2.html


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2011)

This is quite interesting: 


> According to ABI Research vice president of engineering James Mielke,* “Samsung started from scratch with this phone: almost every component is new. Its application processor is the most powerful on the market at present. It is the first to use the Samsung Exynos 4210 dual-core application processor (a competitor to NVIDIA’s dual-core Tegra 2). The name Exynos combines Greek words for ‘smart’ and ‘green,’ indicating Samsung’s energy-efficiency goals for the design.”
> 
> Major changes include:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jambooboo (Jul 12, 2011)

Went for the deal highlighted earlier on HotUkDeals - £100 phone, £30 a month for 400 mins/1000 texts/1gb data, 12 month contact, £30 Quidco - and got it delivered today. The screen is _gorgeous_ and the phone is nippy as hell.

My first smartphone, having used a PAYG Nokia Classic for years.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 12, 2011)

Jambooboo said:


> Went for the deal highlighted earlier on HotUkDeals - £100 phone, £30 a month for 400 mins/1000 texts/1gb data, 12 month contact, £30 Quidco - and got it delivered today. The screen is _gorgeous_ and the phone is nippy as hell.
> 
> My first smartphone, having used a PAYG Nokia Classic for years.


 
Oh, that's gonna be a proper paradigm shift then.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 13, 2011)

You may want to get used to charging a little more regularly too!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm still amazed whenever I use my old Sony k800 just how long the battery life is.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 13, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I'm still amazed whenever I use my old Sony k800 just how long the battery life is.


 
Yep I had a k700 whose battery still pwned most smartphones. It's the one area that really needs work...


----------



## Onket (Jul 14, 2011)

I wish I'd not lost my K800i. Best phone bar none.

So, £150 for the phone, £24 a month for 300 mins, free texts & 100meg (whatever that means) internet.

Any good? That's with O2.


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2011)

How long is the contract? 100MB internet is rubbish, btw.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 14, 2011)

Been mulling getting this phone but really don't want a long ass contract, don't even want an 18 monther tbh...is it a pipe dream to expect to find it on a 12 month?


----------



## Onket (Jul 14, 2011)

editor said:


> How long is the contract? 100MB internet is rubbish, btw.


 
24 months.

I guessed that amount was shit, but I don't know about these things. Can you put it in understandable terms?


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2011)

You're paying £150 for the phone, plus £24/month for two years = £576 + £150 = £726. That's pretty damn pricey. 
If you're only getting 100MB data per month, you'l be paying loads of excess on that too.


----------



## Onket (Jul 14, 2011)

I mean the 100MB in understandable terms. I'm fine with the rest of it. I pay between 20 & 24ish quid a month anyway at the moment on a sim only deal.


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2011)

Onket said:


> I mean the 100MB in understandable terms. I'm fine with the rest of it. I pay between 20 & 24ish quid a month anyway at the moment on a sim only deal.


100MB might seem a lot, but the way that mobile is going - cloud storage, video, music streaming etc - you'll almost certainly be going through that limit. 

By comparison, you could buy a Galaxy S2 outright for £479 and pay £10/month on Giffgaffon a rolling monthly deal for unlimited texts/unlimited data/300 mins....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 14, 2011)

I get through a 1 gig a month of data, 100mb is faaaar too small a figure...


----------



## Onket (Jul 14, 2011)

editor said:


> 100MB might seem a lot, but the way that mobile is going - cloud storage, video, music streaming etc - you'll almost certainly be going through that limit.


 
It doesn't seem like anything except a number, really. What the fuck is a cloud storage?


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2011)

Onket said:


> It doesn't seem like anything except a number, really. What the fuck is a cloud storage?


If you've just taken out this deal, I strongly urge you change it. 

Cloud storage is having your stuff (photos/songs/files etc) stored on an internet connected computer somewhere which can then be readily accessed on your phone/home PC etc. This means you don't have to worry about syncing everything up all the time and you can access whatever you need on the move (so when you take a picture on the phone, it's automatically uploaded) . 

The Samsung has a great screen so if you find yourself using, say, the BBC iPlayer to watch videos, you'll soon go through that 100MB limit.


----------



## Onket (Jul 14, 2011)

No, it's the first offer from the first people I've phoned.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 14, 2011)

Jambooboo said:


> Went for the deal highlighted earlier on HotUkDeals - £100 phone, £30 a month for 400 mins/1000 texts/1gb data, 12 month contact, £30 Quidco - and got it delivered today. The screen is _gorgeous_ and the phone is nippy as hell.
> 
> My first smartphone, having used a PAYG Nokia Classic for years.


onket
four posts above yours, sounds like a better deal
100mb is only an hour or so mp3 file
1gb is 10 times more
hth


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2011)

Here's the kind of deals you can get:

Phone £119.19
400 mins Any
Network Anytime + 1000 Texts
1GB Data
£30/month - *12 month deal*

Phone £210
300 mins Any
Network Anytime + 1000 Texts
1GB Data
£25/month - *12 month deal*

http://www.mobiles.co.uk/talk-mobile-samsung-i9100-galaxy-s.html


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 15, 2011)

Ed, how are you getting on with giffgaff data speeds? I find it a bit hit and miss speed wise, but obviously it depends on area etc. Just wondered if you'd noticed any difference with the new phone.


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> Ed, how are you getting on with giffgaff data speeds? I find it a bit hit and miss speed wise, but obviously it depends on area etc. Just wondered if you'd noticed any difference with the new phone.


Seems the same as when I was on o2 to be honest but I haven't strayed far out of Brixton yet!


----------



## Onket (Jul 15, 2011)

ddraig said:


> onket
> four posts above yours, sounds like a better deal
> 100mb is only an hour or so mp3 file
> 1gb is 10 times more
> hth


 


editor said:


> Here's the kind of deals you can get:
> 
> Phone £119.19
> 400 mins Any
> ...


 
Cheers, both of you.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 15, 2011)

editor said:


> Here's the kind of deals you can get:
> 
> Phone £119.19
> 400 mins Any
> ...


 
That's bloody brilliant and exactly what I was looking for! Who are Talk Mobile tho?


----------



## Radar (Jul 15, 2011)

Carphone warehouse, running over vodafone's network. 

Those deals look pretty sweet, but I didn't go with them myself as I wanted the sure-signal femtocell too and I believe that you have to be a pukka vodafone customer to use one.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 16, 2011)

Ah right. This is very tempting!


----------



## cliche guevara (Jul 17, 2011)

I've just taken up a Talkmobile deal on the HTC Sensation, and it's going back tomorrow because the network is shockingly bad. I used to be on Vodafone and signal strength was fine, but the signal on Talkmobile fluctuates between full and none at all in the space of a few minutes, while not moving. This means my phone is constantly searching for signal and the battery drains in about twelve hours.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 17, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> I've just taken up a Talkmobile deal on the HTC Sensation, and it's going back tomorrow because the network is shockingly bad. I used to be on Vodafone and signal strength was fine, but the signal on Talkmobile fluctuates between full and none at all in the space of a few minutes, while not moving. This means my phone is constantly searching for signal and the battery drains in about twelve hours.


 
Oh balls that puts a big crimp in my temption, I moved from O2 because the network was so terrible (although it's got better in other parts of London now, it's still nowhere near as good as it should be for me in North London), I don't care how great a phone is I aint going back to shit coverage EVER.


----------



## MBV (Jul 17, 2011)

Strange to hear, if anywhere in the UK was going to have full coverage you would think it would be in London. I assumed it would be "H" everywhere.


----------



## cliche guevara (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm not in London, although I've been experiencing the same problems in my office in Brentwood on the M25.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 17, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> I'm not in London, although I've been experiencing the same problems in my office in Brentwood on the M25.


 
Oh right, dunno why I just assumed London.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 18, 2011)

But you're right. London is really patchy with certain networks. O2 is perfect in my apartment, but I've been on all of the others at some point and they've been patchy.


----------



## Onket (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm with O2 and I can't get reception in my downstairs hallway at home. Never had any problems elsewhere. I'm going to try to get them to match one of the Talkmobile deals but I'm shit at that sort of thing, they seem to see right through me.


----------



## cliche guevara (Jul 18, 2011)

Onket said:


> I'm with O2 and I can't get reception in my downstairs hallway at home. Never had any problems elsewhere. I'm going to try to get them to match one of the Talkmobile deals but I'm shit at that sort of thing, they seem to see right through me.


 
You won't get the big networks to match the rates of smaller networks like Talkmobile, GiffGaff etc. It seems that these networks have been set up as subsidiaries specifically to offer cheaper rates by sacrificing on overheads like customer services, without affecting the reputation of the big names.


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2011)

I have just one complaint about the Galaxy S2 and that is that you can't turn off the shutter sound. This is apparently down to some bizarre Korean law about not being able to take sneaky pics (upskirts ahoy!) but I'll be buggered if I can make the fix work. 

http://www.technobolt.com/2011/05/19/how-to-disable-camera-shutter-sounds-on-samsung-galaxy-s-ii/


----------



## Onket (Jul 18, 2011)

Even when the phone is on silent?


----------



## Onket (Jul 18, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> You won't get the big networks to match the rates of smaller networks like Talkmobile, GiffGaff etc. It seems that these networks have been set up as subsidiaries specifically to offer cheaper rates by sacrificing on overheads like customer services, without affecting the reputation of the big names.


 
That's a bit of a bugger, seeing as O2's customer service is pretty non-existent anyway.

Talkmobile is properly shit, then?

Editor- Who are you with?


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2011)

Onket said:


> Even when the phone is on silent?


Yep. There's ways around it, but there REALLY should be a simple camera mute option.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 18, 2011)

I hate that shutter noise. It's not just on Samsung phones either. Seemingly most phones where they're likely to be on sale in Korea. Is upskirt phone shots really such a problem in Korea? Never heard of it being a big deal anywhere else?


----------



## sumimasen (Jul 18, 2011)

The S2 has a far more insidious sound than the camera shutter, there's this mad beep once the phone gets fully charged.  And assuming most people like me charge the phone overnight, it's a nasty sound at 2 in the morning. 

And no I can't put the phone on silent because I don't want to silence my ringtone in case of emergencies.


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2011)

sumimasen said:


> The S2 has a far more insidious sound than the camera shutter, there's this mad beep once the phone gets fully charged.  And assuming most people like me charge the phone overnight, it's a nasty sound at 2 in the morning.
> 
> And no I can't put the phone on silent because I don't want to silence my ringtone in case of emergencies.


There is an answer! Download Sound Manager and you can selectively silence alerts/notifications over specified times.


----------



## Onket (Jul 18, 2011)

Onket said:


> Editor- Who are you with?


 
Giffgaff?


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2011)

Yep. Tenner a month for unlimited text/data and 300 mins with no contract.


----------



## Onket (Jul 19, 2011)

I've gone for-


Talkmobile Smart plan 500
(24 months)  500 mins Any
Network Anytime + 1500 Texts
1GB Data   £25.00 per month
£99.99 for the phone.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 19, 2011)

Reading this review on amazon, any truth to the following (it's unfortunately a deal breaker for me as music is one my top uses for my phone now):



> 1. If you use your phone as your primary music player (e.g. like an iPod) then this is NOT the phone for you - it (as far as I can determine) has no dedicated hardware to decode audio and so it uses a lot of CPU power to play music. The phone will get very hot in your pocket from the CPU heat and within 4 hours the battery will be completely dead. This turned out to be a deal breaker for me as I use my phone extensively for music playback, and the iPhone is still the only phone I know of that gives 40 hours playback.



Btw any twats decide to pull the usual shit, this is a genuine question, I'm seriously considering this phone!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Can't answer your question but until they bring out a phone that can hold as much music as my ipod classic, I won't be using any phone as my primary music player.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 19, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> Can't answer your question but until they bring out a phone that can hold as much music as my ipod classic, I won't be using any phone as my primary music player.


 
Heh well my music collection is quite small, about 22 gigs, so phones are just about right. I prefer not to have to carry two devices when one will do everything I need (I remember the days of carrying my pda, phone and ipod, thank fuck that's over!)...


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Reading this review on amazon, any truth to the following (it's unfortunately a deal breaker for me as music is one my top uses for my phone now):


That's a huge pile of BS.  As far as I can see he's the only person in the known universe making such a claim too.



> Samsung I9100 Galaxy S II thorough battery life test ready..
> 
> Cutting to the point, the Galaxy S II survived through 82 hours before its completely charged battery went flat. The handset was hooked up to a 3G network at all times and endured the following usage:
> •	90 minutes video playback
> ...


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> Can't answer your question but until they bring out a phone that can hold as much music as my ipod classic, I won't be using any phone as my primary music player.


You can get up to 48GB on the S2 (16GB+32GB card). Which is a fair amount.


----------



## lobster (Jul 20, 2011)

editor said:


> Yep. Tenner a month for unlimited text/data and 300 mins with no contract.


 
How do you get 300 mins for a tenner on giffgaff? i only get 250 mins.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 20, 2011)

editor said:


> You can get up to 48GB on the S2 (16GB+32GB card). Which is a fair amount.


 
It's a decent amount and it's getting there but I personally want to carry my entire music collection round with me.

Plus there are other issues like volume. If the phone doesn't have the same volume levels as my ipod, then I definitely won't be using it to listen to music (as I found out to my dismay with the Orange SF). What's the volume like on the Galaxy SII? Have you tried Spotify or streaming radio?


----------



## Onket (Jul 20, 2011)

editor said:


> Yep. Tenner a month for unlimited text/data and 300 mins with no contract.


 
I got them to send me a sim, but then couldn't afford to buy the phone up front so won't be using it. If I decide to return the phone (I have never used a 'smart' phone before, I expect it to baffle me) I may end up using the sim with a more basic phone.


----------



## Greebozz (Jul 20, 2011)

Galaxy R. comming soon, cut down s2 yum


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 20, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> It's a decent amount and it's getting there but I personally want to carry my entire music collection round with me.
> 
> Plus there are other issues like volume. If the phone doesn't have the same volume levels as my ipod, then I definitely won't be using it to listen to music (as I found out to my dismay with the Orange SF). What's the volume like on the Galaxy SII? Have you tried Spotify or streaming radio?


 
Ginger Stir Fry ROM on the SF has much better sound levels btw


----------



## pianissimo (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm using a Galaxy S II, impressive.  But I must say I find typing much easier on a Nexus S.

GS II has a non-shinny back, but I still find it terrifying to grip.  They (iphone, samsung's...) all slip except HTC's which has rubber-like back that I find more secure on my palm.


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2011)

pianissimo said:


> I'm using a Galaxy S II, impressive.  But I must say I find typing much easier on a Nexus S.
> 
> GS II has a non-shinny back, but I still find it terrifying to grip.  They (iphone, samsung's...) all slip except HTC's which has rubber-like back that I find more secure on my palm.









Get yourself one of the Samsung official cases - and SwiftKey keyboard app. Sorted!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 20, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Ginger Stir Fry ROM on the SF has much better sound levels btw


 
Cheers man, will get onto it.


----------



## r0bb0 (Jul 21, 2011)

Greebozz said:


> Galaxy R. comming soon, cut down s2 yum



link here 
http://recombu.com/news/samsung-galaxy-r-galaxy-s2s-cheaper-cousin-coming-to-the-uk_M14679.html

maybe Samsung Galaxy Z will come to UK also
http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_z_appears_in_sweden_tegra_2_42inch_sclcd-news-2838.php


----------



## Radar (Jul 22, 2011)

Free full copy of swiftkey X from amazon app store if you can be arsed. It's todays daily freebie.

You need to jump through a few hoops to convince them you're in the US but it better than waiting for Amazon to get their act together and release for the UK


----------



## Onket (Jul 22, 2011)

This phone is complicated and hard work. The instructions are shit.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2011)

Onket said:


> This phone is complicated and hard work. The instructions are shit.


 
Do you miss the 1990s?


----------



## pianissimo (Jul 22, 2011)

editor said:


> Get yourself one of the Samsung official cases - and SwiftKey keyboard app. Sorted!


 
Thanks for that.  Though I NEVER buy external cover for any phone - that just defeats the purpose of having a product designed.

I did use swiftkey (beta version) on the Nexus S but switched it back to default.  I'll give it another go.


----------



## pianissimo (Jul 22, 2011)

Onket said:


> This phone is complicated and hard work. The instructions are shit.


 
UI is shit if it requires instructions...


----------



## cliche guevara (Jul 22, 2011)

Onket said:


> This phone is complicated and hard work. The instructions are shit.


 
My Dad found Android hard work. I really couldn't understand it, I've never struggled with the OS and picked it up nearly instantly. I guess iOS is better in terms of intuitiveness (is that even a word?) as it's simpler.


----------



## Onket (Jul 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Do you miss the 1990s?



Good one.



pianissimo said:


> UI is shit if it requires instructions...



Yeah, good one.



cliche guevara said:


> My Dad found Android hard work. I really couldn't understand it, I've never struggled with the OS and picked it up nearly instantly. I guess iOS is better in terms of intuitiveness (is that even a word?) as it's simpler.


 
iOS?

Maybe when my phone actually starts to work I might pick it up nearly instantly. Just called talkmobile & the sim doesn't become active until the fucking 26th!


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2011)

Onket said:


> Maybe when my phone actually starts to work I might pick it up nearly instantly. Just called talkmobile & the sim doesn't become active until the fucking 26th!


What kind of comedy network is that?!


----------



## Onket (Jul 22, 2011)

I think it's cos I'm bringing my old number across.


----------



## cliche guevara (Jul 22, 2011)

editor said:


> What kind of comedy network is that?!


 
The same one that I just cancelled on after a week because of their piss poor coverage and ridiculously slow data speeds.


----------



## Onket (Jul 22, 2011)

Well there is that.

There's also the fact that they are one of the companies that the editor linked to in his suggestions of better deals I could get, a couple of pages back.

Now it turns out his suggestion was a moment of comedy.


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2011)

Onket said:


> Well there is that.
> 
> There's also the fact that they are one of the companies that the editor linked to in his suggestions of better deals I could get, a couple of pages back.
> 
> Now it turns out his suggestion was a moment of comedy.


I just posted up examples of the kind of deals you can get. I assumed you'd have the nous to go on and research the matter fully seeing as you were about to give them your money. 

I've always thought buying the phone outright and going on GiffGaff is the best option (that's what I did). You can always cancel your deal if you find the service unsatisfactory.


----------



## Onket (Jul 22, 2011)

As I've said several times, there's no way I can afford to pay that much up front for a phone.

It's no problem, anyway, I will test the phone and network reception etc, next week, and it'll go back if it's shit.


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2011)

Onket said:


> As I've said several times, there's no way I can afford to pay that much up front for a phone.
> 
> It's no problem, anyway, I will test the phone and network reception etc, next week, and it'll go back if it's shit.


It'll probably be fine.


----------



## Onket (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm hoping so. If it all works I might be contacting you to swap a pint or two for a tutorial, though.


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2011)

Onket said:


> I'm hoping so. If it all works I might be contacting you to swap a pint or two for a tutorial, though.


No probs. 

Btw, a friend of mine was hellbent on getting an iPhone 4 but he saw my new phone, had a play with it, and decided to get the S2 instead. And he *loves* it.


----------



## Onket (Jul 25, 2011)

Hopefully it'll be up and running tomorrow!


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2011)

It's not the kind of thing I want to use, but some may find it handy:



Samsung has just announced 5 million sales in 85 days - and that's _before_ they go on sale in the US - so it looks like the S2 is going to be one of the biggest selling smartphones ever.


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2011)

Blimey!
Samsung Galaxy S II outsells the iPhone 4 for three months in a row in the UK
http://www.wirefresh.com/samsung-ga...iphone-4-for-three-months-in-a-row-in-the-uk/


----------



## Kanda (Aug 2, 2011)

Apple overtakes Nokia and Samsung as smartphone maker

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-14337388



E2A: Prolly wrong thread, rushing out door.


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Apple overtakes Nokia and Samsung as smartphone maker
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-14337388
> 
> ...


Err, that's global sales. My post was about UK sales. The Samsung Galaxy S2 hasn't even been released in the US yet.

From your own link: Samsung have a 20.5% share of the global mobile market compares to Apple's 5.6% (74m sales vs 20.3m). Apple are ahead by 1.1 million sales in the smartphone market but, again, that's going to look rather wobbly when the S2 hits the States.


----------



## Onket (Aug 2, 2011)

"My phone is better than your phone"

"No, my phone is better"

Etc.


----------



## lobster (Aug 2, 2011)

Onket said:


> "My phone is better than your phone"
> 
> "No, my phone is better"
> 
> Etc.



i tried breaking this with starting the environmental thread


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2011)

Onket said:


> "My phone is better than your phone"
> 
> "No, my phone is better"
> 
> Etc.


Imagine! Me posting up relevant news about the Samsung Galaxy S2 phone on a thread that's all about the Samsung Galaxy S2 phone. 
Crazy!


----------



## Onket (Aug 2, 2011)

Relevant to who?


----------



## lobster (Aug 2, 2011)

editor said:


> Imagine! Me posting up relevant news about the Samsung Galaxy S2 phone on a thread that's all about the Samsung Galaxy S2 phone.
> Crazy!


 
I think the problem might be in the moderating of the threads, perhaps a thread could be locked if they turn into sling matches.


----------



## Onket (Aug 2, 2011)

To be fair, lobster, I was only gently ribbing the editor & kanda.

I've posted on your thread, btw.


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 2, 2011)

editor said:


>



Does it play text outload?  Still not sign of Dragon Dictation on Android


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 2, 2011)

Onket said:


> "My phone is better than your phone"
> 
> "No, my phone is better"
> 
> Etc.



Fuck your phone My postcode better then yours.


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2011)

lobster said:


> I think the problem might be in the moderating of the threads, perhaps a thread could be locked if they turn into sling matches.


The main problem I see in this thread is your off topic posts. What are you going on about?


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2011)

dlx1 said:


> Does it play text outload?  Still not sign of Dragon Dictation on Android


Yes, it speaks back at you.

Dragon has been out on Android for ages. https://market.android.com/details?id=com.nuance.flext9.input&feature=search_result


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 2, 2011)

editor said:


> Yes, it speaks back at you.
> Dragon has been out on Android for ages. https://market.android.com/details?id=com.nuance.flext9.input&feature=search_result





> dlx1 13-05-2011 14:02
> Dragon Dictation - This not available for Android.





> 13-05-2011 16:30 #1300
> editor -  It will be soon - I was talking to them yesterday.




Not the same Im talking about Dragon *Dictation* 
http://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/dragon-dictation/id341446764?mt=8
Edit:was very good on itouch didn't have a problem with any word I ask it to spell. Try lots of others and the turned out rubbish.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 2, 2011)

Onket said:


> "My phone is better than your phone"
> 
> "No, my phone is better"
> 
> Etc.


 
Yep the only difference is some people like to come up with intensely convoluted reasons why their favourite electronic device is divine and others are pure evil.



lobster said:


> i tried breaking this with starting the environmental thread


 
That's a really great thread, more please!


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yep the only difference is some people like to come up with intensely convoluted reasons why their favourite electronic device is divine and others are pure evil.


What on earth are you on about now? Who's making these claims here? Anyone?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 3, 2011)

Jesus, get a fucking grip!


----------



## Onket (Aug 3, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Jesus, get a fucking grip!


 
innit!


----------



## editor (Aug 29, 2011)

Dragging the thread back on topic (again), here's a neat €23 official upgrade for S2 users who want a two day battery life - a thumping great 2000 mAh extended battery.

It comes with a new battery cover although it only looks marginally bigger.

http://androidcommunity.com/samsung-galaxy-s-ii-2000mah-extended-battery-revealed-20110829/
Chat: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1239719


----------



## Onket (Aug 29, 2011)

My battery already lasts two days.

Mind you, I pretty much use the phone as a phone and a camera, that's it.

ed- Is there a 'better' keypad app available? Maybe with bigger buttons and direction arrows? I'd love some arrows.


----------



## editor (Aug 29, 2011)

Onket said:


> My battery already lasts two days.
> 
> Mind you, I pretty much use the phone as a phone and a camera, that's it.
> 
> ed- Is there a 'better' keypad app available? Maybe with bigger buttons and direction arrows? I'd love some arrows.


Swype and SwiftKey are my favourites, but there's loads of different keyboards in the Market.


----------



## grit (Aug 30, 2011)

I just bought one of these, very happy with it so far


----------



## grit (Aug 30, 2011)

editor said:


> I have just one complaint about the Galaxy S2 and that is that you can't turn off the shutter sound. This is apparently down to some bizarre Korean law about not being able to take sneaky pics (upskirts ahoy!) but I'll be buggered if I can make the fix work.
> 
> http://www.technobolt.com/2011/05/19/how-to-disable-camera-shutter-sounds-on-samsung-galaxy-s-ii/



The law about the shutter sound is being considered in a lot of places to be honest, I have sympathy to the motivations behind it.


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2011)

grit said:


> The law about the shutter sound is being considered in a lot of places to be honest, I have sympathy to the motivations behind it.


Why's that then? Near-silent cameras have been around for decades and sometimes you don't want to startle the subject with a ludicrously pointless fake digital shutter noise (e.g. sleeping baby. church ceremony etc).

I *hate* the noise on my S2 and it's a real pain that it seems so difficult to turn it off.


----------



## grit (Aug 30, 2011)

editor said:


> Why's that then?



I think its a privacy issue, there is an interesting case in Ireland at the moment. Someone set up an Irish version of tubecrush.net and the site has been taken down over concerns that it violates data protection and privacy issues. Its a interesting argument, with the now widespread ability for anyone with a phone to post pictures of people online, how does that relate to privacy and data protection. The requirement of the shutter sound would I think change the decision making process of someone trying to do something unacceptable like up skirts shots or whatever.


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2011)

grit said:


> I think its a privacy issue, there is an interesting case in Ireland at the moment. Someone set up an Irish version of tubecrush.net and the site has been taken down over concerns that it violates data protection and privacy issues. Its a interesting argument, with the now widespread ability for anyone with a phone to post pictures of people online, how does that relate to privacy and data protection. The requirement of the shutter sound would I think change the decision making process of someone trying to do something unacceptable like up skirts shots or whatever.


1. If you're into taking upskirt shots, then using a large camera phone is one of the most cumbersome ways to do it.
2. Our photos are being taken constantly when we leave the house via CCTV so it seems to get so worked up about people visibly doing it in public.
3. tubecrush take photos down when asked and the site is so small as to be thoroughly insignificant.
4. There are no data protection issues about photographing strangers in a public place
5. What privacy do you expect in a public place (see CCTV point)


----------



## grit (Aug 30, 2011)

editor said:


> 1. If you're into taking upskirt shots, then using a large camera phone is one of the most cumbersome ways to do it.
> 2. Our photos are being taken constantly when we leave the house via CCTV so it seems to get so worked up about people visibly doing it in public.
> 3. tubecrush take photos down when asked and the site is so small as to be thoroughly insignificant.
> 4. There are no data protection issues about photographing strangers in a public place



So you wouldn't have any problem if I came to offline, followed you home, and photographed you and where you live and posted it up online? While its an extreme case its the sort of stuff that has to be considered.

One of the biggest cases of the shutter sound being a requirement was stuff like using them in a gym changing room or something similar. The sound is an unobtrusive way to public ally state a image has been recorded, its just good manners than anything.

Where there may be no privacy issues with taking photos in a public place its a different situation when you are reproducing them online or in print


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2011)

grit said:


> So you wouldn't have any problem if I came to offline, followed you home, and photographed you and where you live and posted it up online? While its an extreme case its the sort of stuff that has to be considered.


You're welcome to come to Offline, but seeing as the club is private property, if the landlord asked you to stop taking photographs you would be obliged to do so.

If you "followed me home" in a harassing manner, I would do what most citizens would do and call the police, but you are free to take as many photos you like of my house, so long as you're standing on public land.

I'm not sure what this has to do with the S2 phone though.


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2011)

grit said:


> Where there may be no privacy issues with taking photos in a public place its a different situation when you are reproducing them online or in print


There are no privacy issues involved with taking photos in a public place and publishing them on your own website.


----------



## Onket (Aug 30, 2011)

editor said:


> Swype and SwiftKey are my favourites, but there's loads of different keyboards in the Market.



How do I get these, then? And have you found a way to get rid of the shutter sound? if so I'd liek that too.


----------



## Radar (Sep 1, 2011)

Onket said:


> How do I get these, then? And have you found a way to get rid of the shutter sound? if so I'd liek that too.


I grabbed Swiftkey when it was a freebie a while back on the US amazon app market (you get a different app free every day)

Shutter sound is supposed to go away if phone is on silent or vibrate. Failing that (and if your phone is rooted) rename/delete the appropriate sound file in /system/media/audio/ui


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2011)

Radar said:


> Shutter sound is supposed to go away if phone is on silent or vibrate.


It doesn't. And I've tried a variety of fixes to no avail (including running five separate tasks with Tasker to shut the thing up to no avail).  I really don't want to have to root my phone just to shut the fucking thing up.


----------



## sumimasen (Sep 1, 2011)

Has anyone dared to root this beautiful machine uet? How's it working out if so?


----------



## Onket (Sep 1, 2011)

What does root mean?

And 'in the Market'?


----------



## sumimasen (Sep 1, 2011)

Rooting is like a legal hack. Amateur supergeeks dissect the Android software in order to customise the user interface and experience. These are called roms, and they're released on the Internet for you and I to download should we wish. 

The market is the app on your Android where you find and download all the 1000s of apps that are out there.


----------



## Radar (Sep 1, 2011)

sumimasen said:


> Has anyone dared to root this beautiful machine uet? How's it working out if so?


rooting is the first thing I do with a linux based device, it's a matter of principle 

Like a dream.. I use the marketenabler app to let the phone pretend to be a US based device, it's good enough to convince Amazon US that I'm entitled to use their app market and get their freebies.

Haven't bothered with any of the custom roms, I'm happy enough with stock. 2.3.4 would be nice (if Voda ever get their arse in gear )


----------



## Radar (Sep 1, 2011)

editor said:


> It doesn't. And I've tried a variety of fixes to no avail (including running five separate tasks with Tasker to shut the thing up to no avail). I really don't want to have to root my phone just to shut the fucking thing up.


It does on mine, what firmware you running ?? (do *#1234# from dialer and post results)


----------



## Onket (Sep 1, 2011)

Too complicated.


----------



## Radar (Sep 1, 2011)

Have you tried running kies to upgrade the firmware ?

it's been reported that KF3 upwards allows this, and that's what I'm running. However, if you can't be arsed to dig around a bit then you're probably screwed as I don't think it will upgrade the phone firmware itself.


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2011)

Radar said:


> It does on mine, what firmware you running ?? (do *#1234# from dialer and post results)


It won't update from Kies. It just says 'do you want to update', I click yet and then a downloading box appears and promptly vanishes..


----------



## Radar (Sep 1, 2011)

editor said:


> It won't update from Kies. It just says 'do you want to update', I click yet and then a downloading box appears and promptly vanishes..View attachment 13170


That looks like a kies upgrade, not a firmware upgrade. Your firmware versions shown are different than mine, my PDA version is KF3 and not KE7 and my phone version is KE7 not KE4.

You should also be able to download that version of kies from here. Perhaps then it will offer the upgrade ?


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2011)

Radar said:


> That looks like a kies upgrade, not a firmware upgrade. Your firmware versions shown are different than mine, my PDA version is KF3 and not KE7 and my phone version is KE7 not KE4.
> 
> You should also be able to download that version of kies from here. Perhaps then it will offer the upgrade ?


You're a fucking star! The update offered a firmware update which sorted out the camera issue (or at least it let Tasker silence it completely) and I can now wirelessly access all my photos, text messages, files and the like from the desktop app. Well chuffed!


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2011)

The only downside is that the Kies software uses that piece of stinking shit Quicktime which I'd managed to keep off my system until now. Needlessly to say, it can't install properly due to some Apple fuckwittery - but apart from that, I'm loving the ability to send off texts from my desktop!


----------



## Rajjie (Sep 2, 2011)

Does anybody use a screen protector? I've tried a couple now that I've got from the local mobile shop (the type that has glass counters full of second-hand phones and cases hanging behind the cheerful Indian man).

They've been shit, scratched up really quickly and get smudged up. They make the screen look pants.

Am I going for the cheap tatty ones or all they all not worth it?


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2011)

Rajjie said:


> Does anybody use a screen protector?


I gave up using them years ago. Horrible things.


----------



## Teepee (Sep 4, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Very nice looking, not sure about Samsung's in terms of long term use and build quality but those specs are very nice!


if they are anything like their laptops then they'll last! I've had my samsung laptop for 6 years now and it still runs pefectly, granted i have upgraded the ram and hdd and put ubuntu on it, but the hardware is still working despite having a glass of baileys spilled inside two years ago


----------



## Rajjie (Sep 4, 2011)

I've downloaded and am using the Opera web browser now - much slicker and generally better than the standard one that comes.


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2011)

Rajjie said:


> I've downloaded and am using the Opera web browser now - much slicker and generally better than the standard one that comes.


Have you tried Dolphin HD?


----------



## Rajjie (Sep 4, 2011)

Nope, should I?

Some more good apps:

Websharing - lets you piss about with your phone using wifi

Skype

Time Out

Whatsapp (obv)

Google Translate

Spotify

IMDb/Flixter

PubTrans - TFL app


----------



## ringo (Sep 6, 2011)

Anyone had issues importing contacts from a sim card?

Just trying to get the contacts off my old O2/iphone. When I go to contacts and try and import I get a message box:

Import from SIM card
SIM initializing...

There's an OK box underneath. If I just leave it, it seems to do nothing at all. If I click OK it stops trying to import.


----------



## ringo (Sep 6, 2011)

Just remembered iphone etc don't store all contacts on SIM card, will go about it another way.


----------



## pianissimo (Sep 6, 2011)

ringo said:


> Just remembered iphone etc don't store all contacts on SIM card, will go about it another way.


If you use Gmail and save all your contacts there, it'll automatically import all your contacts to your phone.


----------



## ringo (Sep 6, 2011)

pianissimo said:


> If you use Gmail and save all your contacts there, it'll automatically import all your contacts to your phone.



I hadn't. In the end I synced my iphone contacts to itunes, then synced that to gmail, and then that downloaded to the Galaxy. I'm sure there was a simpler way but it worked, ta.


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2011)

Here's what I've got installed on my S2:

JuiceDefender Plus
JuiceDefender - battery saver
WidgetLocker Lockscreen
Bookmarks to SD
GO Contacts EX
Wordplay Word Puzzle Game
Wixel Lite
LiveScore
Tasker
Do it (Tomorrow)
SwitchPro Widget
WebSharing File/Media Sync
Due Today Lite
Trial Xtreme Demo
Skype
woZZon for What’s On in the UK
Time Out London
Jet Car Stunts Lite
Soccer Scores - FotMob
Dolphin WhoIs
NASA App
Pubtran London
thetrainline
Google Goggles
Sound Manager v2
Barcode Scanner
Street View on Google Maps
TreesUK
MixZing Media Player
LED Light
JustPictures!
MyLifeOrganized (beta)
Reckless Racing Lite
TurboFly 3D Demo
Little Photo Plugin
Honeycomb PRO GO Launcher
Soccer Score Centre
SeekDroid
Vignette
Read It Later Pro
Checkmark Calendar Pro
Flick Notes
Pure Grid calendar widget
SwiftKey X (Phone)
SoundHound 8
Airplane Toggle Widget
Palmary weather pro
Wordfeud
Google Search
London A-Z Mini Atlas
Pulse News
Raging Thunder 2
Cycle Hire Widget
ViewRanger Outdoors GPS Open
MixZing Upgrader
OS Atlas
NewsRob Pro
FeedR News Reader
Train Times UK
Catch That Bus (UK Bus Times)
London Journey
Tapatalk Forum App
WiFi Buddy BETA
DroidAnalytics


----------



## pianissimo (Sep 6, 2011)

My latest favourite game on Galaxy S II is NinJump. I reached 4491 high score, probably a low one compares to others.


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2011)

Well respected tech site Anandtech has reviewed the Galaxy S2 - and the review is a rave one!



> There’s no doubt in my mind that SGS2 is the most powerful smartphone out right now, both in the synthetics and in just subjective feel. That’s thanks in large part to Exynos 4210’s dual core Cortex A9s at 1.2 GHz and ARM’s Mali–400 GPU. The end result is an experience that’s buttery smooth and rarely shows any signs of being want for more power. Mali–400 alone is twice as fast as any other smartphone GPU out right now, and Exynos 4210 seems likely to vie for performance crown in Android-land until the start of 2012..
> 
> I really have to admit that I went into this review expecting to be massively underwhelmed with Galaxy S 2. Here we are at the end though, I find my thoughts about the device completely changed. Even taking into account the near term Android roadmap, Galaxy S 2 is the Android smartphone I’d absolutely buy today
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/4686/samsung-galaxy-s-2-international-review-the-best-redefined/18


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 18, 2011)

A family member has just got one is talking excitedly about how fast the phone is.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 18, 2011)

Quick question: is instagram on Android or anything similar like Posterious?


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2011)

I've never used either, but they look very similar.

The head of Instagram has said "Android Is a Major Priority" so I guess it'll be arriving sometime soon.
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/appsblog/2011/aug/31/instagram-justin-bieber-android-facebook

There's also Picplz which is similar: http://thenextweb.com/mobile/2011/01/26/instagram-vs-picplz-which-one-should-you-use/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 18, 2011)

Ah good to know. Yeah I love Instagram, one of the best apps for quick and easy mobile photography.


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 20, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Ah good to know. Yeah I love Instagram, one of the best apps for quick and easy mobile photography.


Is that the app that will hipster-fy your photos?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 20, 2011)

Er not sure it adds neat filter affects tho and has easy social sharing...


----------



## ddraig (Sep 20, 2011)

Xanadu said:


> Is that the app that will hipster-fy your photos?


yes


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Er not sure it adds neat filter affects tho and has easy social sharing...


Social sharing is buil tinto Android. Take a picture and you can instantly share it via whatever apps you have installed. With Tweetdeck and I can share a pic immediately with Facebook and multiple Twitter accounts etc, or fiddle about with filters and shizzle through a load of other apps. That's good enough for me.


----------



## Onket (Sep 21, 2011)

Each to their own, I spose.

It seems to be some of the basic stuff that I am finding is a bit overcomplicated on this phone. Current issue- How do I turn the alarm off?! It seems that I have to completely cancel it, rather than turn it off if, say, I get up before the alarm time & don't need it for that day.

If it's fairly straightforward I wouldn't be that surprised, I lost the buttons once (where you go into the 'phone' icon, where the logs are, etc).


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2011)

You may want to download a different alarm app like these:
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.splunchy.android.alarmclock&feature=related_apps
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.vp.alarmClockPlusDock&feature=search_result

This one is fun: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.alarmclock.xtreme.free&feature=search_result


----------



## Onket (Sep 21, 2011)

I don't really want to download anything, I just want to be able to use the phone.

Cheers anyway.

If anyone else knows, then that'd be great.


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2011)

Onket said:


> I don't really want to download anything, I just want to be able to use the phone.


The _whole point_ of a smart phone is that you can download things to suit the way you work. Why not try those apps out?


----------



## Onket (Sep 21, 2011)

As already discussed- I didn't buy the phone to download things left right & centre.

And anyway, why do Samsung already have functions on their 'smart' phones then?! It's got an alarm already, why would I want to download another? I only need one alarm, presumably it works, otherwise Samsung wouldn't have put it on the phone. Would they?


----------



## ddraig (Sep 21, 2011)

oh dear!
it doesn't take long, doesn't cost anything and you can delete it you don't like/get on with it


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2011)

Onket said:


> And anyway, why do Samsung already have functions on their 'smart' phones then?! It's got an alarm already, why would I want to download another? I only need one alarm, presumably it works, otherwise Samsung wouldn't have put it on the phone. Would they?


When you get a computer, do you just stick with the built in apps?

If you're not getting on with the default alarm, I find it utterly bizarre that you're then refusing to try any free alternatives, when they're only - what - a 15 second download away.


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 21, 2011)

Don't you just uncheck the alarm? What's the difference between turning it off and 'completely cancelling it'? If you mean that your method is causing it to not ring the next day, can't you just dismiss it?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 21, 2011)

editor said:


> Social sharing is buil tinto Android. Take a picture and you can instantly share it via whatever apps you have installed. With Tweetdeck and I can share a pic immediately with Facebook and multiple Twitter accounts etc, or fiddle about with filters and shizzle through a load of other apps. That's good enough for me.



I'm not sure what point of mine you think you're answering...I wasn't criticising Android...


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 21, 2011)

editor said:


> Social sharing is buil tinto Android. Take a picture and you can instantly share it via whatever apps you have installed. With Tweetdeck and I can share a pic immediately with Facebook and multiple Twitter accounts etc, or fiddle about with filters and shizzle through a load of other apps. That's good enough for me.


Sharing photos on the iPhone is a bit pants.  Once I've taken a photo, I have to open the Facebook app to upload it.  Why isn't it a one-click action?!


----------



## Onket (Sep 22, 2011)

editor said:


> When you get a computer, do you just stick with the built in apps?



Yes, of course. Why waste time trying to do otherwise?

The only reason I am asking about the alarm is cos I can't seem to get it to work properly. If people can't help, that's fine, but trying to get me to download a completely new one is what I find a bit bizarre.

cliche guevara- I can turn it off when it sounds, or snooze it. But I can't turn it off beforehand without deleting the alarm that I have set so there isn't one set at all. See what I mean?


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2011)

Onket said:


> Yes, of course. Why waste time trying to do otherwise?


I'll tell you why: sometimes the apps that are built in/bundled with the phone aren't always the best/easiet to use. With loads of excellent alternatives available, it seems mad not to try out a few free alternatives that may prove more suitable for your needs.


----------



## mack (Sep 22, 2011)

I've never used is it "Touchwiz" on Samsung? but with the htc and lg phones I've had you set the alarms and then you have a list of alarms that you can tick/check if you want them on or off.


----------



## Onket (Sep 23, 2011)

mack said:


> you set the alarms and then you have a list of alarms that you can tick/check if you want them on or off.



Same with my old phones, but can't seem to do it with this one.


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 23, 2011)

Onket said:


> cliche guevara- I can turn it off when it sounds, or snooze it. But I can't turn it off beforehand without deleting the alarm that I have set so there isn't one set at all. See what I mean?



Yeah, I think you're right about that, with the stock alarm at least. That's something I'd never really considered, but I can see why it would be annoying.

I don't think I've used an alternative which lets you turn off the alarm beforehand without turning it off for subsequent days... But the good thing about Android is that you can easily find someone who will be willing to build that app on various forums. I know you've said that you don;t want to mess about with alternatives, but that's not a criticism of Android.


----------



## Onket (Sep 23, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> Yeah, I think you're right about that, with the stock alarm at least. That's something I'd never really considered, but I can see why it would be annoying.



I often get woken by the baby, and then try and settle her and if the alarm goes off then, it wakes her back up.

Anyway, looks like I might have to try out this marketplace thingy then.


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 23, 2011)

It is _kind of_ the point of a smartphone. I can see your point that it should have everything you need installed as stock, but the option to install additional software to increase the usefulness of the device is surely what attracts most people to a smartphone in the first place? I have friends that have Android phones and iPhones who haven't registered with the market/appstore because they are scared of putting their card details in online. That blows my mind!


----------



## ddraig (Sep 23, 2011)

i haven't put any card details on line and have loads of apps
all free


----------



## Onket (Sep 23, 2011)

It's an _option_ to install _additional_ software though, that's my point.

But yeah, it appears that I'll have to have a look.


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 23, 2011)

Onket said:


> It's an _option_ to install _additional_ software though, that's my point.
> 
> But yeah, it appears that I'll have to have a look.


I'm trying not to be too judgemental here, but to me it's like buying a Playstation and choosing not to buy any games. Sure, the Playstation will work just fine, but what's the point?


----------



## Onket (Sep 23, 2011)

Ha! It's nothing like that at all.


----------



## grit (Sep 23, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> I'm trying not to be too judgemental here, but to me it's like buying a Playstation and choosing not to buy any games. Sure, the Playstation will work just fine, but what's the point?



Thats not a fair comparison, its not even close.


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 23, 2011)

Well, to me it is. If I did a factory restore on my phone then didn't install any apps, I would only use it as a phone and occasional internet browser. No point having a high end handset.

Here's a selection of apps I have that aren't standard, and what I use them for:

Barcode Scanner - Scanning products to find them cheaper, scanning QR codes.
C:Geo - Geocaching
Chrome To Phone - Saving articles at home/work to my phone to read later
Convert Pad - Unit conversion
Flashlight - Turns my phone into a torch
Gentle Alarm - Wakes me up gradually on weekends
Google Reader - RSS feeds on the move
Google Sky Maps - Identifying stars and constellations, showing off
Jefit - Logging workouts, finding lifts for specific muscle groups
London - Tube map and travel time estimator
Tapatalk - Browsing and posting to forums
WhatsApp - Cross platform chat client

I couldn't do any of that with my stock ROM.


----------



## Onket (Sep 23, 2011)

The reason I bought this phone, and I have said this many times, is because it wasn't possible to buy a phone with a decent camera without it being a 'smart' phone.

I want to-

call
text
take pictures

And this is the best phone to do that with.

It'd be nice if I could use it as an alarm clock too, and seeing as there is an alarm on the phone, I thought I'd try.


----------



## sumimasen (Sep 23, 2011)

OK here's a better comparison. You make a plate of pasta.  Sure, you can eat it and that's that, but the whole point of a plate of pasta is to add sauce, or cheese, or herbs, or pepper, whatever. 

If you don't want any seasoning then you shouldve bought a tin of spaghetti hoops ie a Nokia!


----------



## mack (Sep 23, 2011)

Onket said:


> The reason I bought this phone, and I have said this many times, is because it wasn't possible to buy a phone with a decent camera without it being a 'smart' phone.
> 
> I want to-
> 
> ...



Who told you a Samsung Galaxy SII was the best phone for the above?  The Galaxy is arguably the smartest smart phone currently on the market and certainly over kill for your stated needs.


----------



## Onket (Sep 23, 2011)

Editor.

And we've been over this before.


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 23, 2011)

Do you not even want to attempt to use some of it's potential?


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2011)

Onket said:


> Editor.
> 
> And we've been over this before.


Actually, I recommended the cheapo San Francisco here first. You then joined this thread where I recommended the S2 as "probably the best phone you can currently buy" but added that it costed "lots."

If you can get over your rather odd aversion to installing apps, you'll be amazed at what a fantastic phone it is. If you're unsure about installing apps, I'd be happy to show you how to do it the next time you're in the Phoenix/Albert.


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 25, 2011)

My girlfriends Mum had to buy an iPhone because all of her friends had one. She has no clue how to use it, and can barely phone people on it, let alone send an SMS.


----------



## strung out (Sep 25, 2011)

question for my brother here. he's got a laptop with ubuntu on it and i think he's got the galaxy. how does he get music onto his phone?

he tells me that copying the music from his harddrive onto his phone's memory doesn't work.


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2011)

I had the Market app disappear on the weekend and feared I was in for a major schlep to get it back - but then found an easy fix:
http://www.wirefresh.com/has-market-disappeared-from-your-android-phone-heres-a-way-to-get-it-back/


----------



## gosub (Sep 26, 2011)

editor said:


> I had the Market app disappear on the weekend and feared I was in for a major schlep to get it back - but then found an easy fix:
> http://www.wirefresh.com/has-market-disappeared-from-your-android-phone-heres-a-way-to-get-it-back/



Useful article, but unless you are suffering from schizophrenia or have one android phone shared by several people "we" seems wrong


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2011)

gosub said:


> Useful article, but unless you are suffering from schizophrenia or have one android phone shared by several people "we" seems wrong


It's a house style employed by many online sites.


----------



## gosub (Sep 26, 2011)

for testing tech gives the impression was handed round a few people and is the considered opinion of that said group. Gives weight to the opions expressed. Used as it is here looks wrong.

Third person impersonal your best best for a troublesoot I'd say


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2011)

gosub said:


> for testing tech gives the impression was handed round a few people and is the considered opinion of that said group. Gives weight to the opions expressed. Used as it is here looks wrong


I'm really not interested in arguing the toss. So long as people find the article helpful, that's all I care about.


----------



## Onket (Sep 26, 2011)

editor said:


> Actually, I recommended the cheapo San Francisco here first. You then joined this thread where I recommended the S2 as "probably the best phone you can currently buy" but added that it costed "lots."
> 
> If you can get over your rather odd aversion to installing apps, you'll be amazed at what a fantastic phone it is. If you're unsure about installing apps, I'd be happy to show you how to do it the next time you're in the Phoenix/Albert.



There is no aversion. I'm just not bothered about downloading loads of cack that I don't need. That said, I'd be happy for you to show me what it can do in the Albert or Phoenix, mate. 

As for the issue with the alarm- it's sorted. There is a green alarm clock logo on the right hand side, next to the alarm time. If you touch that, it turns that particular alarm off.


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2011)

Onket said:


> There is no aversion. I'm just not bothered about downloading loads of cack that I don't need.


There's loads of cack in the app store - but there's also loads of really, really useful apps too. Like one that automatically starts up and alerts me of any goals when the mighty CCFC are playing.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 26, 2011)

editor said:


> There's loads of cack in the app store - but there's also loads of really, really useful apps too. Like one that automatically starts up and alerts me of any goals when the mighty CCFC are playing.



That's interesting.. what one is that?


----------



## Onket (Sep 26, 2011)

editor said:


> There's loads of cack in the app store - but there's also loads of really, really useful apps too. Like one that automatically starts up and alerts me of any goals when the mighty CCFC are playing.



 I'll pass on that one, thanks.

I used to have a pager that gave me football scores nearly 15 years ago, actually. It became annoying, tbh.


----------



## pianissimo (Sep 26, 2011)

Have been using Huddle or should we call it Messenger now on the GSII.
Pretty useful I must say.


----------



## Rajjie (Sep 26, 2011)

editor said:


> There's loads of cack in the app store - but there's also loads of really, really useful apps too. Like one that automatically starts up and alerts me of any goals when the mighty CCFC are playing.


 
Didn´t make a noise yesterday though! Although, I dunno why I´m making a cheap dig, I´m a Leicester fan 

<on topic>

The music player has started to behave very weird. It has a life of it´s own. It pauses, skips, re-starts songs from the start and misbehaves.

I´ve downloaded winamp to use as a music player to see if its just a software problem with the off-the-shelf music player.


----------



## Radar (Sep 26, 2011)

2.3.5 has reared its head on XDA..


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 4, 2011)

So...any good deals going for this unlocked?


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> So...any good deals going for this unlocked?


The price has resolutely hovered around the £400 mark for ages (and I don't think it's likely to come tumbling down after today's iPhone announcement).


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 5, 2011)

Although it may very well drop after next week's Samsung Nexus Prime (or whatever it's going to be called) announcement.


----------



## ringo (Oct 5, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> Jefit - Logging workouts, finding lifts for specific muscle groups



Cheers for the heads up, like this


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 5, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> Although it may very well drop after next week's Samsung Nexus Prime (or whatever it's going to be called) announcement.



Ah right, any good links on the latest rumours on that?


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 5, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Ah right, any good links on the latest rumours on that?


Samsung released a teaser today with a side profile shot of the phone at the end:



Some clever types have made the image clearer:







From this we can see the phone has the Nexus One style dock connector on the side which people raved about, and is has a similar rear chin to the Nexus S.

There is another rumoured leaked image which shows the screen to have a resolution of 1280 x 720, and we're assuming 4.65 inches.


----------



## elbows (Oct 5, 2011)

Argh my eyes, who thought that particular shade of green was a good idea in that video?

Any guesses as to roughy how the UK cost of this is likely to compare to the Galaxy SII?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 5, 2011)

4.64" screen?? Erm...too big for my tastes. I'm not one of these types that need a screen quite that big. Anything over 4 and you're slipping into tablet territory really...


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 5, 2011)

I would've said the same as you a year ago, but 4.3" screens are the norm now, and 4.65" won't make a huge difference. Apparently it's taller, but not much wider (longer aspect ratio), and the phone is rumoured to have no buttons, so I doubt the handset will realistically be any bigger than a SGSII


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 5, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> I would've said the same as you a year ago, but 4.3" screens are the norm now, and 4.65" won't make a huge difference. Apparently it's taller, but not much wider (longer aspect ratio), and the phone is rumoured to have no buttons, so I doubt the handset will realistically be any bigger than a SGSII



I was shown a 4.3 phone last week and it was MASSIVE! Felt idiotic holding it and couldn't imagine using it as a phone to talk on at all tbh...but horses for courses as they say.


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 5, 2011)

You'll come round eventually


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 5, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> You'll come round eventually



LOL! I dunno man...I tend to have controversial opinions that don't run with the mob...


----------



## elbows (Oct 5, 2011)

I used to have one of them pocketpc windows mobile phones years ago so I doubt a more modern large phone will seem all that silly to me by comparison.


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2011)

My S2 felt HUGE at first. Now it feels completely normal and smaller screens look horribly squinty. I can't ever imagine getting a phone with a smaller screen now.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 5, 2011)

What's the battery life like on the S2? Also, any good shops in central London which have live handsets to have a play with?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 10, 2011)

It doesn't make as much difference as I though. I've got a 4.3 and would happily go bigger.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 10, 2011)

Any opinion on the battery life?


----------



## Mapped (Oct 10, 2011)

I think it's fine. Mine lasts longer than my 3gs, more than a day. My mate who's just moved from a blackberry is less than impressed with it.


----------



## Radar (Oct 10, 2011)

N1 Buoy said:


> I think it's fine. Mine lasts longer than my 3gs, more than a day. My mate who's just moved from a blackberry is less than impressed with it.


Well the blackberry does last for ever, probably cause it's such a nasty UI no bugger wants to use it unless they have to


----------



## Rajjie (Oct 12, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/15254636


----------



## Mapped (Oct 12, 2011)

The phone part of my S2 has stopped working  Probably a good thing tbh


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2011)

N1 Buoy said:


> The phone part of my S2 has stopped working  Probably a good thing tbh


Have you tried rebooting the phone? Checking the SIM is still in place? Checking your contract is still active?

Meanwhile, LOL at Samsung's cheek:  http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/12/samsung-crashes-iphone-4s-block-party-lures-aussie-buyers-with/


----------



## Mapped (Oct 12, 2011)

That's brilliant 

I'll sort out the phone issues later, today's not a day for for phone calls


----------



## Mapped (Oct 12, 2011)

I've converted 2 people to the SII so far


----------



## Greebozz (Oct 12, 2011)

How do people find the physical home button.  Any likes or dislikes, I'm so used to HTC soft buttons seems very hard to go back to physical buttons, though absolutely love the phone when I played with it.


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2011)

I really can't find much to fault the phone with at all, to be honest. I've fixed the one or two minor things that bugged me with apps so it's all good for me!


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 12, 2011)

I honestly think the SGSII is the closest we've come to 'the perfect smartphone', and the only reason I haven't purchased one is that I'm reluctant to drop £400 on six month old tech when the Nexus could be so much better.


----------



## Greebozz (Oct 12, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> I honestly think the SGSII is the closest we've come to 'the perfect smartphone', and the only reason I haven't purchased one is that I'm reluctant to drop £400 on six month old tech when the Nexus could be so much better.



true but its bound to be £550-600+ the S2 is one past it phone i wouldn't mind.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 12, 2011)

Rajjie said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/15254636





> Facebook founder Mark Zuckerberg picked up the gadget personality prize


----------



## grit (Oct 12, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> I honestly think the SGSII is the closest we've come to 'the perfect smartphone', and the only reason I haven't purchased one is that I'm reluctant to drop £400 on six month old tech when the Nexus could be so much better.



Yeah, and once you buy the Nexus it will be out dated by the next one to come around.


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 12, 2011)

That's kind of the point though, as a Nexus phone it's guaranteed to be the first to get new OS releases, and it'll be at least a year til a new Nexus device.


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> That's kind of the point though, as a Nexus phone it's guaranteed to be the first to get new OS releases, and it'll be at least a year til a new Nexus device.


Fairly sure I can remember Samsung promising to deliver more timely OS updates...


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 12, 2011)

Google promised it in fact, when ICS was first announced they said that all phones released on ICS or above will get updates within a certain period, three months maybe? Maybe less?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 13, 2011)

They're not really in a position to say that though surely.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Oct 13, 2011)

They started getting difficult with the legal terms and conditions if memory serves.


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2011)

Here we go:



> *Samsung promises faster Galaxy range Android updates*
> 
> Samsung has announced that it is working on improving its record of keeping users updated with the latest Android operating system after Galaxy S handset users complained about the delay taken to update them with version 2.2, FroYo.
> 
> ...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 13, 2011)

An official spokesman said "From what I can understand"?


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> An official spokesman said "From what I can understand"?


They're a Korean firm. He's the UK chief swivel chair spinner.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 13, 2011)

Sounds like they're not interested in Google's update path, tbh.


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Sounds like they're not interested in Google's update path, tbh.


Really not sure where you're getting that idea from.


----------



## grit (Oct 13, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> That's kind of the point though, as a Nexus phone it's guaranteed to be the first to get new OS releases, and it'll be at least a year til a new Nexus device.



Thats true, to be honest I was trying to hold out for the latest nexus, however my Nexus One was really showing its age and I couldnt wait so I got the Samsung G2. I justified not waiting because the incremental improvements in Android are not as critical as they were two years ago.

Google did say they had made deals with manufacters to ensure that vendor OS updates were not going to lag so much, but in reality they are not in a position to guarantee anything, I'm at the whim of samsung now.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 13, 2011)

editor said:


> Really not sure where you're getting that idea from.


They've not updated software in the past and have been famous for it. The best they can come up with now is somebody saying "from what I understand". I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> They've not updated software in the past and have been famous for it. The best they can come up with now is somebody saying "from what I understand". I wouldn't hold my breath.


If he didn't know the exact answer at that particular time, what was he supposed to say?

It's absolutely in Samsung's interests to not leave customers pissed off, so I'm fairly confident that things will be an improvement on before. You're welcome to think differently, of course


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 13, 2011)

"We've not done this in the past. When pressed, we give evasive answers and don't say we are doing anything at all; in fact our main rep admits he doesn't know what is going on at all."


----------



## grit (Oct 13, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> They've not updated software in the past and have been famous for it. The best they can come up with now is somebody saying "from what I understand". I wouldn't hold my breath.



They also didnt have a handset that was as popular as the S2 from what I can tell, this is pretty much the fastest movement tech sector.


----------



## Radar (Oct 13, 2011)

grit said:


> Google did say they had made deals with manufacters to ensure that vendor OS updates were not going to lag so much, but in reality they are not in a position to guarantee anything, I'm at the whim of samsung now.


CyanogenMod, Just gone stable for the G2


----------



## scifisam (Oct 14, 2011)

I've just got one. For some reason Orange offered me it for free even on a 20 quid contract - I'm a 'level 5' customer.  Finding it it a little complicated so far, but I should probably give myself more than an hour to play with it.


----------



## Boycey (Oct 14, 2011)

i'm getting one in a couple of weeks, is transferring address book stuff from an iphone gonna be an arse?


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 14, 2011)

Probably isn't worth starting a new thread, but briefly, for people that have used HTC Sense enabled phones (eg Desire), do you notice the difference with the non sense enable phones?

This is at the wrong time of it's life cycle for me, though depending on the Nexus prime announcement I will be getting the SII or the Nexus Prime.


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2011)

Boycey said:


> i'm getting one in a couple of weeks, is transferring address book stuff from an iphone gonna be an arse?


I switched from an iPhone with no bother.

http://www.dailytut.com/apple/transfer-contacts-iphone-android-mobile.html


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2011)

Ted Striker said:


> Probably isn't worth starting a new thread, but briefly, for people that have used HTC Sense enabled phones (eg Desire), do you notice the difference with the non sense enable phones?


Just about every feature that comes with Sense can be replicated on non HTC phones via third party apps.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm having a problem: the pre-installed calendar won't sync with my Google account. It says it doesn't work with kies, and to use mycalendar. I've Googled for mycalendar, which seems to be a paid-for app not made by Google. Going to Google itself only lets me access the calendar by going online. ???


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2011)

Just use the google calendar.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 14, 2011)

editor said:


> Just use the google calendar.



That's what I'm trying to do.


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2011)

Forget about Kies and just use Google.

Go to the  stock calendar, go menu > settings > Calendar sync > select your gmail account > Sync Now.


----------



## Radar (Oct 14, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> They've not updated software in the past and have been famous for it. The best they can come up with now is somebody saying "from what I understand". I wouldn't hold my breath.


2.3.4 lagged 4/5 months from initial google release, and I'm already running leaked 2.3.5 which was only released by google late july.

It does look as though they're making an effort now 

"Any information relating to past performance of a service is not necessarily a guide to future performance."


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Oct 15, 2011)

I've just had a shot of one of these. Fuck me, it makes my HTC Desire look dull and sluggish (and there's hee-haw wrong with a Desire). I have phone envy, and to make it worse my mate is paying a pound a month less than I am  Oh well, ten months to go on this contract...


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2011)

The best bit when you're upgrading from a Desire is the near-endless app storage. I've got over 130 apps - none of them on the SD card - and I've still got 1.5GB memory left!


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 16, 2011)

editor said:


> The best bit when you're upgrading from a Desire is the near-endless app storage. I've got over 130 apps - none of them on the SD card - and I've still got 1.5GB memory left!


I'm so jealous. I have to delete apps from my Desire ALL the time.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Oct 16, 2011)

Callum91 said:


> I'm so jealous. I have to delete apps from my Desire ALL the time.



Same here, total pain in the arse. I don't think I'll lock myself into a two-year contract again, but it seemed a good deal at the time, and the jump from a Magic to a Desire seemed like a major upgrade. And now there's another huge leap.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2011)

I loved my Desire phone but having to keep on deleting apps to make space drove me up the wall.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Oct 16, 2011)

editor said:


> I loved my Desire phone but having to keep on deleting apps to make space drove me up the wall.



The good thing is that that the processors, screens, internal memory etc of the top-end phones now are very much more than adequate for "things to do on a phone". These kind of specs will become run-of-the-mill. Battery life is the one big thing that needs addressing, on the hardware side, and mobile bandwidth on the infrastructure side. I can't help but feel that the future has arrived in my lifetime, again!


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 16, 2011)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Same here, total pain in the arse. I don't think I'll lock myself into a two-year contract again, but it seemed a good deal at the time, and the jump from a Magic to a Desire seemed like a major upgrade. And now there's another huge leap.


Same, locked myself into a two year contract with Orange after owning a Blackberry for ages. My next phone will be the Galaxy Nexus that's being announced next wednesday


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 16, 2011)

Callum91 said:


> I'm so jealous. I have to delete apps from my Desire ALL the time.



That'd drive me crazy, one of the reasons I went for a 64 gig iPhone 4S was future proofing on space usage. I'd actually run out of space on the 32 gig 3GS I had and hate having to faff about with removing apps.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 16, 2011)

Thank god they sorted it for the Desire HD...got another year left on contract.


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 16, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> That'd drive me crazy, one of the reasons I went for a 64 gig iPhone 4S was future proofing on space usage. I'd actually run out of space on the 32 gig 3GS I had and hate having to faff about with removing apps.


It drives me mental trust me, I have 16 apps currently installed on my phone and only 16.62MB of internal memory left.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 16, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Thank god they sorted it for the Desire HD...got another year left on contract.



Good to hear!


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> That'd drive me crazy, one of the reasons I went for a 64 gig iPhone 4S was future proofing on space usage. I'd actually run out of space on the 32 gig 3GS I had and hate having to faff about with removing apps.


You'd have to install untold *thousands* of apps to get anywhere near filling up a 32GB card.

The Galaxy S2 comes with 2GB of app storage space (that's enough for around 600 apps stored directly on the card - and you can increase that figure massively if you elect to move the apps to the card). It's effectively unlimited app space for normal usage.

The S2 is available in 16GB or 32GB versions with further expansion of up to 32GB available via the microSD card slot, so, there's plenty of storage options there, with the added bonus of removable storage media.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 17, 2011)

You don't have to install thousands of apps, plenty of games come in at hundreds of MBs.


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> You don't have to install thousands of apps, plenty of games come in at hundreds of MBs.


You said you'd "hate having to faff about with removing apps."

You wouldn't have to do that unless you installed thousands and thousands of apps.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 17, 2011)

editor said:


> The S2 is available in 16GB or 32GB versions with further expansion of up to 32GB available via the microSD card slot, so, there's plenty of storage options there, with the added bonus of removable storage media.



Didn't realise that...64gb on a smartphone would be very nice.


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2011)

If you really want to 'futureproof' your memory space you can stick a 64GB card in the 32GB S2 and gorge yourself on an outrageous 96GB!


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 17, 2011)

http://phandroid.com/2011/10/17/ice-cream-sandwich-rom-running-on-the-samsung-galaxy-s-ii/

Ice cream sandwich running on a GS2. Looks nice.


----------



## Mapped (Oct 17, 2011)

The phone bit of my phone keeps dropping out (only indoors and connected to wifi) Any ideas? I reboot and it comes back, but then disappears again


----------



## mack (Oct 17, 2011)

Callum91 said:


> http://phandroid.com/2011/10/17/ice-cream-sandwich-rom-running-on-the-samsung-galaxy-s-ii/
> 
> Ice cream sandwich running on a GS2. Looks nice.



Did you not read the comments beneath? It's a fake video!


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 17, 2011)

Callum91 said:


> http://phandroid.com/2011/10/17/ice-cream-sandwich-rom-running-on-the-samsung-galaxy-s-ii/
> 
> Ice cream sandwich running on a GS2. Looks nice.



Except every comment underneath calls it out as a fake...

Damn you mack


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 17, 2011)

Ahh, I didn't actually haha, sorry all!


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2011)

If you're the clumsy type, you'll be much better off with an S2 than an iPhone 4S:







http://www.wirefresh.com/apple-iphone-4s-smashes-in-drop-test-galaxy-s2-emerges-as-tough-as-nails/


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 17, 2011)

editor said:


> If you're the clumsy type, you'll be much better off with an S2 than an iPhone 4S:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bit of a no brainer considering it's made of glass.


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2011)

Callum91 said:


> Bit of a no brainer considering it's made of glass.


The front of the Samsung is made of glass too


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 17, 2011)

editor said:


> The front of the Samsung is made of glass too


I've dropped my iPhone from waist height onto the pavement, with very little damage (just some scuff marks).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 17, 2011)

Xanadu said:


> I've dropped my iPhone from waist height onto the pavement, with very little damage (just some scuff marks).



Haven't dropped the 4S but did drop my 3GS once and it had one slight scuff on the bottom near the charging port. Lucky!


----------



## Radar (Oct 17, 2011)

I'd be shit scared about dropping either tbh, a sample size of 1 is pushing it


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2011)

Radar said:


> I'd be shit scared about dropping either tbh, a sample size of 1 is pushing it


I have seen more than a few smashed iPhone 4 backs though. That glass looks mighty purdy, but I don't think it's the greatest practical idea. The 3GS was a much more resilient handset, I reckon.


----------



## strung out (Oct 17, 2011)

tbf i've seen a good few smashed screens on the 3gs too. i think most smartphones are going to be pretty fragile if dropped onto a hard surface with insufficient protection.


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2011)

strung out said:


> tbf i've seen a good few smashed screens on the 3gs too. i think most smartphones are going to be pretty fragile if dropped onto a hard surface with insufficient protection.


Gorilla glass is pretty tough although I reckon the weight of the phone will play a part too. Having a glass back just seems daft to me, even if it does look rather splendid.

http://mashable.com/2011/10/17/gorilla-glass/


----------



## Rajjie (Oct 19, 2011)

editor said:


> If you really want to 'futureproof' your memory space you can stick a 64GB card in the 32GB S2 and gorge yourself on an outrageous 96GB!



That blokes phone looked and behaved very different to mine, the theme/appearance and the animations, and the music player too looked very slick.

What has he done and how do I do it for myself?


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2011)

Looks like a Widget Locker lockscreen.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Oct 20, 2011)

Whoop!Just got one of these and its made my Desire look small and weak in comparison.

Its stunning


----------



## Mapped (Oct 20, 2011)

They are a bit good aren't they. Still loving mine, craps all over my 3GS


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 21, 2011)

I was tempted to go for the Galaxy Nexus as my next phone, but the rumoured price is putting me off, so it seems the Galaxy S II is once again tempting me. What's the battery like, say compared to the HTC Desire?


----------



## scifisam (Oct 21, 2011)

Callum91 said:


> I was tempted to go for the Galaxy Nexus as my next phone, but the rumoured price is putting me off, so it seems the Galaxy S II is once again tempting me. What's the battery like, say compared to the HTC Desire?



I haven't used the HTC Desire, but the battery life is WAY better than any other smartphone I've used. I've been using it for Wordfeud, email, occasional internet and photographs as well as actual phoning and texting and the battery only needs charging every couple of days - and then it's not at zero. Course, it helps that it has a micro-USB port so there are chargers all over the place, unlike with iphones.


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2011)

Callum91 said:


> What's the battery like, say compared to the HTC Desire?


Fair bit better for me.


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 21, 2011)

quick question.  I have an upgrade, and I've been offered £25 a month for a 24 month contract (500 mins, 3000 text, 1gb internet), or £12 a month sim only contract (600 mins, 1gb, 3000 texts) (and buy the phone up front obviously) which works out at about 28.30 a month over a 24 month period.

Can anyone on three with an S2 tell me what the level of branding is? (I have an unlocked desire, and my sister has a desire on Orange, and there is a huge amount of bloatware on that, and an 'orange' marketplace etc), is it really worth paying 85 quid more to be on a shorter contract (which I'd prefer, to be honest) and an unlocked phone.


----------



## Mapped (Oct 21, 2011)

ohmyliver said:


> Can anyone on three with an S2 tell me what the level of branding is? (I have an unlocked desire, and my sister has a desire on Orange, and there is a huge amount of bloatware on that, and an 'orange' marketplace etc), is it really worth paying 85 quid more to be on a shorter contract (which I'd prefer, to be honest) and an unlocked phone.



I've got an orange S2 and I just changed the theme/skin/whatever and deleted all the orange apps. There were quite a few of them. the only way you can tell it's an orange now is by the little logo on the back and my very long contract.


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2011)

ohmyliver said:


> Can anyone on three with an S2 tell me what the level of branding is? (I have an unlocked desire, and my sister has a desire on Orange, and there is a huge amount of bloatware on that, and an 'orange' marketplace etc), is it really worth paying 85 quid more to be on a shorter contract (which I'd prefer, to be honest) and an unlocked phone.


Thing is, there's sooo much space on the S2 even the biggest pile of bloatware is unlikely to make the slightest bit of difference. This thing has near infinite* space!

(unless you were looking to install 1,000 apps)


----------



## grit (Oct 21, 2011)

a sushi box,4 pint cans of stella and ten fags, a successful trip outside


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 21, 2011)

well, I've deferred deciding until Monday morning. Having had 4 hours sleep is doing my head in.


----------



## sumimasen (Oct 22, 2011)

Go on omio.com I think there's better deals out there for the s2!


----------



## joevsimp (Oct 25, 2011)

editor said:


> If you really want to 'futureproof' your memory space you can stick a 64GB card in the 32GB S2 and gorge yourself on an outrageous 96GB!



shitting hell Ed, my laptop's only got 80gb (I really need a new portable hd


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 26, 2011)

I probably shouldn't browse Amazon when I'm stoned, just ordered a white 16GB GS2, £395. Oh my


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2011)

That's a pretty good price really.


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 26, 2011)

editor said:


> That's a pretty good price really.


After seeing the price of the Galaxy Nexus I'm very pleased with the price


----------



## scifisam (Oct 28, 2011)

Simple question that I can't find the answer to: how do I turn off the camera sound on this phone? I don't want to root the phone. Well, I can find an answer, but it says this is easy:


Create a file called "local.prop" in /data/ if it is not there already. e.g. "/data/local.prop"
Open the file "/data/local.prop"
Add a line to file: ro.camera.sound.forced = 0
Reboot and all the sounds the camera application is completely silent.
To restore the sound, you can either change or d
And I have no clue at all what that means.


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2011)

scifisam said:


> Simple question that I can't find the answer to: how do I turn off the camera sound on this phone? I don't want to root the phone.


That drove me insane until I found a fix:
1. Make sure you've got the latest firmware on your phone
2. Download tasker and set up rules to get the thing to STFU
Tasker costs a fair bit but I didn't mind paying. You can do it for free if you fuck about with your phone but I couldn't be arsed.


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 28, 2011)

My Galaxy S II arrived yesterday. I was pleased with it for about an hour until I noticed the left side of the screen has a yellow tint to it and the bottom right corner has a weird triangle of discolouration that you can only really see on a grey screen. Not happy


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2011)

Callum91 said:


> My Galaxy S II arrived yesterday. I was pleased with it for about an hour until I noticed the left side of the screen has a yellow tint to it and the bottom right corner has a weird triangle of discolouration that you can only really see on a grey screen. Not happy


Who did you get it off? Send it back and get a replacement.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 28, 2011)

editor said:


> That drove me insane until I found a fix:
> 1. Make sure you've got the latest firmware on your phone
> 2. Download tasker and set up rules to get the thing to STFU
> Tasker costs a fair bit but I didn't mind paying. You can do it for free if you fuck about with your phone but I couldn't be arsed.



OK, ty. I'll try to remember Tasker for when I have a new bank card and out up with it till then.


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 29, 2011)

editor said:


> Who did you get it off? Send it back and get a replacement.


Bought it off Amazon. I'm in the process of getting a replacement but they've yet to email me back.


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2011)

Callum91 said:


> Bought it off Amazon. I'm in the process of getting a replacement but they've yet to email me back.


Amazon were brilliant for me: I wrote to say I _might_ have a problem and they'd sent off a replacement immediately.


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 30, 2011)

now looking at buying a second hand one on Ebay. However I'm an ebay noob.

What are the things to watch for on this device, or questions to be asked in general?


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2011)

ohmyliver said:


> now looking at buying a second hand one on Ebay. However I'm an ebay noob.
> 
> What are the things to watch for on this device, or questions to be asked in general?


There doesn't seem to be any major flaws so I guess it's just a case of: "is the screen OK, and does it all work"!


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2011)

The Apple-lovin' Guardian are off again with another particularly daft non story:

"Samsung Galaxy S II and Vlingo's Voice Talk: a match made in customer hell."

I think I may have accidentally activated the thing about three times and it never felt like "hell". Reading the user comments (these days the best part of most Guardian tech articles), it seems that most have ever seen the app, let alone been bothered by it:



> The only time Vlingo has ever popped up for me is when I dock it in my car. Its easily dismissed by pressing the back button. I'd hardly call this "customer hell".
> 
> Interesting terminology, an easily dismiss-able feature gets labelled "customer hell" by the Guardian but Apples battery woes get a much less emotive headline.





> "Samsung and Vlingo had not returned a request for comment outside regular business hours"
> 
> That's such a ridiculous request I've no idea why you even bothered to A: ask them or B: tell us about it.


http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/blog/2011/oct/30/samsung-galaxy-s2-voice-talk-disable


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Oct 31, 2011)

the contract on my much loved htc desire is running out this november, i know the s2 is a great phone but how badly upstaged do folks think it will be by the s3, iphone5 etc?

i was planning on going for the nexus but i'm not loving it as much as i'd hoped


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2011)

Elvis Parsley said:


> the contract on my much loved htc desire is running out this november, i know the s2 is a great phone but how badly upstaged do folks think it will be by the s3, iphone5 etc?
> 
> i was planning on going for the nexus but i'm not loving it as much as i'd hoped


It's almost certain that the iPhone 5 won't be coming out for some considerable time, and I don't think we'll be seeing the S3 any time soon either (although an upgraded version of the S2 with LTE is expected). The S2 is still probably the best smartphone money can buy - and it's scheduled to get the Ice Cream Sandwich update - so it's unlikely to completely upstaged any time soon.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Oct 31, 2011)

just googled LTE as up til now i assumed it meant lite, as in a cut down version 

anyway the results showed up with news on the Gamsung s2 Skyrocket and the HTC Vivid. i might hold on and see what they're bring to the table

http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/31/...st-lte-smartphones-to-life-htc-vivid-and-sam/


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 31, 2011)

LTE is irrelevant for the UK until at least 2014.


----------



## Diamond (Nov 1, 2011)

Ice cream sandwich:

Why is it better?
When will it be available?
Is it a matter of upgrading the existing S2 OS or will it only be available on new phones?

ps. plz forgive smartphone noob.
pps. am I right in assuming, you'd be a bit of a fool to go for anything else other than a s2 if you're looking to upgrade from Nokia 2g to smartphone right now?


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2011)

Diamond said:


> Ice cream sandwich:
> 
> Why is it better?
> When will it be available?
> Is it a matter of upgrading the existing S2 OS or will it only be available on new phones?


An upgrade to ICS will be made available to S2 owners, sometime next year. It adds some nice new features and interface enhancements.



> Easy multitasking, rich notifications, customizable home screens, resizable widgets, and deep interactivity — and adds powerful new ways of communicating and sharing.
> http://www.techradar.com/news/mobil...m-sandwich-everything-you-need-to-know-954464





Diamond said:


> pps. am I right in assuming, you'd be a bit of a fool to go for anything else other than a s2 if you're looking to upgrade from Nokia 2g to smartphone right now?


I think the S2 is the best phone currently available. It's won just about every single "best phone award" this year. If my phone got nicked, I'd go straight out and get another one.


----------



## zaphod22 (Nov 1, 2011)

I was messing around with my phone last night in the settings>about phone section and for some reason was absent mindedly tapping away on the Android Version bit when some zombie art came up!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 1, 2011)

Just ordered one of these. I'm only 10 months into an 18 month Dell Streak contract, but I'm fed up with it stalling and crashing, and the battery has dropped off big time. A shame as I love the form factor. 

I was tempted by the Note but it would literally cost twice as much as the S2 bought on contract. 

It'll be nice to have a nippy phone that, by all accounts, just works. Screen size is ok too.


----------



## Boycey (Nov 1, 2011)

i haz one. it rocks. feels good in the hand and just works.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Nov 2, 2011)

looks like i'm probably getting one, but should i buy the phone outright and go with giff gaff or carry on with my contract? over 18 months my desire on contract cost me £450 and i can get the same deal with the S2, is giff gaff worth it?

i'm half signed up with giff gaff already, for my work phone (sorry ed, i'll finish registering soon so you'll get your points), but now i can't find the bloody charger


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2011)

I bought mine outright and am still loving the feeling of freedom.







£389 here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Samsung-I9100-Galaxy-Free-Smartphone/dp/B004QTBQ2C/ref=pd_cp_ce_1


----------



## mack (Nov 2, 2011)

editor said:


> I bought mine outright and am still loving the feeling of freedom.



Is your phone rooted?


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2011)

mack said:


> Is your phone rooted?


Nope.


----------



## Diamond (Nov 2, 2011)

Right, S2 it is then.


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 2, 2011)

I've sent my S2 back, just waiting for a replacement to turn up on my doorstep. Sorely tempted to pay the remaining months off my phone bill then whack a Giff gaff SIM in.


----------



## Rajjie (Nov 3, 2011)

editor said:


> The Apple-lovin' Guardian are off again with another particularly daft non story:
> 
> "Samsung Galaxy S II and Vlingo's Voice Talk: a match made in customer hell."
> 
> ...



I don't think we should skirt (is that even the right word?) over the issue. It is horribly, horribly annoying. It happens very often indeed for me and is a pain in the arse.

On another line of thought, I have downloaded and am using Go Launcher Ex (https://market.android.com/details?id=com.gau.go.launcherex&hl=en). It's bloody good.


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2011)

Rajjie said:


> I don't think we should skirt (is that even the right word?) over the issue. It is horribly, horribly annoying. It happens very often indeed for me and is a pain in the arse.


 Apparently, a firmware update fixes this. I'm downloading it now and will report  back. http://blog.vlingo.com/samsung-galaxy-voice-talk/


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 4, 2011)

Crikey is this phone good! Wow.


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Crikey is this phone good! Wow.


Told ya!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 4, 2011)

Really impressed.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 4, 2011)

Although annoyingly it doesn't look like my contacts on my Dell Streak have made it over, despite both being synced with Gmail. Everyone's in there, but no phone numbers. Sigh.


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Although annoyingly it doesn't look like my contacts on my Dell Streak have made it over, despite both being synced with Gmail. Everyone's in there, but no phone numbers. Sigh.


They definitely should do. Do a search online to see if there's a glitch.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 4, 2011)

I just exported to .vcf on my old phone and emailed to myself. Did the trick.


----------



## Diamond (Nov 4, 2011)

Some chap at Vodafone just made a reasonably good case to me for the Samsung S Plus. Any opinions on this as a cheaper option versus the S 11?


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 4, 2011)

Diamond said:


> Some chap at Vodafone just made a reasonably good case to me for the Samsung S Plus. Any opinions on this as a cheaper option versus the S 11?


It's an eighteen month old phone with a slightly newer processor. It's a good handset, but with only 512MB RAM it's already outdated. There's practically zero chance of it getting ICS. How much cheaper are we talking?


----------



## Diamond (Nov 4, 2011)

No great margin.

I tell you Samsung better make some bloody good phones - I'm still stuck at work at this time on a Friday night working on their massive bust-up with Apple.


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 4, 2011)

They do. Seemingly pulled out of nowhere as well, I swear three or four years ago their phones were all total cack.


----------



## Diamond (Nov 4, 2011)

Yep. I had one of their 'smartphones' from about 3/4 years back. It was, as you note, cack.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Nov 5, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> They do. Seemingly pulled out of nowhere as well, I swear three or four years ago their phones were all total cack.



They have huge resources, I guess, given all the other things they do. Where did HTC come from?


----------



## sumimasen (Nov 8, 2011)

Can anyone recommend an email app, as the stock email doesn't work with either the SwiftKey or Swype keyboards. Very frustrating. 

I've searched for email apps myself but can't seem to find any that's compatible with  hotmail.co.uk. (as in, uses ActiveSync to enable email push notification).


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2011)

sumimasen said:


> Can anyone recommend an email app, as the stock email doesn't work with either the SwiftKey or Swype keyboards. Very frustrating.
> 
> I've searched for email apps myself but can't seem to find any that's compatible with hotmail.co.uk. (as in, uses ActiveSync to enable email push notification).


I use GMail and direct my other email accounts through that. K9 is supposed to be very good.
https://market.android.com/details?...esult#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5mc2NrLms5Il0.


----------



## sumimasen (Nov 8, 2011)

But if I faff with gmail, it doesn't record sent emails does it, so not a workaround for me I'm afraid.


----------



## Ted Striker (Nov 8, 2011)

Just taken delivery of this as an upgrade from the Desire (didn't have the balls or patience to wait for a Note).

First thoughts...F'ck me it's light!

Second thoughts...F'ck me Vodafone have put a lot of shit on there.


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2011)

Ted Striker said:


> First thoughts...F'ck me it's light!
> 
> Second thoughts...F'ck me Vodafone have put a lot of shit on there.


I bought a case because it was so light I couldn't feel if the thing was in my pocket or not! Luckily, there's *tons* of space on the phone, so that Vodafone crapware is unlikely to cause any problems, annoying though it is.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 8, 2011)

sumimasen said:


> Can anyone recommend an email app, as the stock email doesn't work with either the SwiftKey or Swype keyboards. Very frustrating.
> 
> I've searched for email apps myself but can't seem to find any that's compatible with  hotmail.co.uk. (as in, uses ActiveSync to enable email push notification).



That's strange. It works with Swype on mine.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 8, 2011)

Ted Striker said:


> Just taken delivery of this as an upgrade from the Desire (didn't have the balls or patience to wait for a Note).
> 
> First thoughts...F'ck me it's light!
> 
> Second thoughts...F'ck me Vodafone have put a lot of shit on there.



Happily there isn't a single piece of O2 bloatware on mine.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 8, 2011)

Still hugely impressed with the S2. Up there along with the iPhone 3GS and Nokia 6210 in the 'best phone ever' stakes.


----------



## zaphod22 (Nov 8, 2011)

I downloaded the firmware update late last week and ever since I have had trouble with my contacts. I think I have it sorted now but it has taken a while and my Buddies Now shortcuts kept disappearing.

Where does everyone store their contacts? On the phone, google?


----------



## Mapped (Nov 8, 2011)

I sync mine with google contacts


----------



## zaphod22 (Nov 8, 2011)

My contacts were all over the place but are now all synced with google contacts and hopefully there won't now be any problems. It's taken hours though to unlink and then link them all up again


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 8, 2011)

Google.


----------



## grit (Nov 8, 2011)

sumimasen said:


> Can anyone recommend an email app, as the stock email doesn't work with either the SwiftKey or Swype keyboards. Very frustrating.
> 
> I've searched for email apps myself but can't seem to find any that's compatible with hotmail.co.uk. (as in, uses ActiveSync to enable email push notification).



I have swype working with the stock email without issues.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 8, 2011)

sumimasen said:


> But if I faff with gmail, it doesn't record sent emails does it, so not a workaround for me I'm afraid.



What? Yes it does.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 8, 2011)

scifisam said:


> What? Yes it does.



It does, yeah, but it might not store them in the pop3 mailbox you're using the Gmail app to access. At least I assume that's his point.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 8, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> It does, yeah, but it might not store them in the pop3 mailbox you're using the Gmail app to access. At least I assume that's his point.



I just checked, and my sent emails are all there on my phone.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 8, 2011)

I get the last 4 days of sent mail on the gmail app. I'm not sure if you can change that to a longer period


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 8, 2011)

scifisam said:


> I just checked, and my sent emails are all there on my phone.



Indeed, but if you were using an external pop3 account, would your emails be stored there as well?


----------



## sumimasen (Nov 9, 2011)

Exactly.  If I send an email from my mobile using my hotmail, when I login at home, I can find that email in my sent box on my PC. If I were to faff with forwarding to gmail, if I send an email from my mobile, I would not later on be able to see that email on my PC.


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 9, 2011)

The battery on this thing is abit shit isn't it? If anything worse than my old Desire.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 9, 2011)

Callum91 said:


> The battery on this thing is abit shit isn't it? If anything worse than my old Desire.



For the first four or five charges it is. Then it gets up to speed. I'm a pretty heavy used and mine has about 20% left after being taken off charge at 7am.


----------



## editor (Nov 10, 2011)

Callum91 said:


> The battery on this thing is abit shit isn't it? If anything worse than my old Desire.


It's better than both my Desire and my iPhone 3GS. Not as good as my Treo 650 though. (((Palm)))


----------



## Diamond (Nov 10, 2011)

How much data do you need per month?

The all-you-can-eat 3 plans look sensible on the basis that you never know how much more data you might be using over the life of the contract given software/info/data developments.

But how much do you lot use?

e.g. would I be able to stream things/watch things on a regular basis with a 1gb allowance?


----------



## editor (Nov 10, 2011)

Diamond said:


> e.g. would I be able to stream things/watch things on a regular basis with a 1gb allowance?


Probably not.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 10, 2011)

I hit my 1gb limit on occasion, and that's with very little streaming.


----------



## zaphod22 (Nov 10, 2011)

Why do my Buddies+ home screen widgets keep clearing themselves?! 
It's getting really annoying now!


----------



## pianissimo (Nov 10, 2011)

Who uses ChatOn on GSII?


----------



## editor (Nov 10, 2011)

zaphod22 said:


> Why do my Buddies+ home screen widgets keep clearing themselves?!
> It's getting really annoying now!


What does Buddies+ do?


----------



## zaphod22 (Nov 10, 2011)

It's basically a shortcut to a contact on your home screen. I know I could probably just have a short cut to the contact but the Buddies+ one looks bigger and better.


----------



## editor (Nov 10, 2011)

zaphod22 said:


> It's basically a shortcut to a contact on your home screen. I know I could probably just have a short cut to the contact but the Buddies+ one looks bigger and better.



How about this?







https://market.android.com/details?id=com.sonyericsson.zwooshi&feature=related_apps

Or this?
https://market.android.com/details?...x.gowidget.contactwidget&feature=related_apps


----------



## zaphod22 (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks.

The Sony ericsson one would be great if it let you customise slightly who was in the list as it chooses them automatically for you.

I don't have Go Launcher to be able to use the other one.


----------



## editor (Nov 10, 2011)

zaphod22 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> The Sony ericsson one would be great if it let you customise slightly who was in the list as it chooses them automatically for you.
> 
> I don't have Go Launcher to be able to use the other one.


There's *loads* more in the market.


----------



## Diamond (Nov 10, 2011)

Right, got mine ordered.  Just need to go inna store tomorrow and pick it up.

Thought about doing the Amazon and giffgaff thing but it seemed like a bit of a faff, wouldn't work out that much more economical and, crucially, didn't allow for tethering (which I hadn't heard of before but is mighty neat if you've got unlimited data).


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 10, 2011)

Diamond said:


> How much data do you need per month?
> 
> The all-you-can-eat 3 plans look sensible on the basis that you never know how much more data you might be using over the life of the contract given software/info/data developments.
> 
> ...



Mine varies between about 400MB and 2GB. Tethering my tablet eats data really fast, so if I'm travelling that puts it up. I'm with giffgaff so don't have to worry about data, but there's no way I'd be tied down to a data allowance again.


pianissimo said:


> Who uses ChatOn on GSII?



No one, everyone uses Whatsapp.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 10, 2011)

What's the point fo whatsapp in this age of super cheap texts?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 10, 2011)

editor said:


> How about this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That reminds me a lot of sense on winmo years ago.


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 10, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> What's the point fo whatsapp in this age of super cheap texts?


Instant messaging (I know this barely makes a difference), free picture/media messages including sending mp3's etc., multi user conversations, verified sent and received ticks. Plus it syncs with your phonebook o no need to faff about adding contacts, everyone that's using it that you know will be displayed immediately. It's just good.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 11, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> Instant messaging (I know this barely makes a difference), free picture/media messages including sending mp3's etc., multi user conversations, verified sent and received ticks. Plus it syncs with your phonebook o no need to faff about adding contacts, everyone that's using it that you know will be displayed immediately. It's just good.



Maybe I just need to know more people on it...I have it, shall give it more time.


----------



## pianissimo (Nov 11, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> No one, everyone uses Whatsapp.



Whatsapp is only free for first year use though.

I've been using Google+ messenger.


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2011)

I prefer Google talk.


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 11, 2011)

pianissimo said:


> Whatsapp is only free for first year use though.
> 
> I've been using Google+ messenger.



It's only £1.99 a year after that I think. You can't really argue with £1.99.



editor said:


> I prefer Google talk.



So do I, but my iPhone and BB using friends are all on Whatsapp, which is why it's so useful.


----------



## Rajjie (Nov 12, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> What's the point fo whatsapp in this age of super cheap texts?


 
Sending texts, music and pictures to friends and family across the world...for free!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2011)

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/sam...HukD_Community_News_11152011&utm_medium=email


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/samsung-galaxy-s2-dialaphone-overall-handset-cost-312-54-potentially-262-54-with-1057523?utm_source=Hotukdeals community updates list&utm_campaign=1ef7c71b99-HukD_Community_News_11152011&utm_medium=email


.. .and the detail:
"Samsung Galaxy S2 @ Dialaphone. Overall handset cost £312.54. Potentially 262.54 with Quidco!!"


----------



## grit (Nov 16, 2011)

Right I have to address this issue, the battery life is ok for such a device, but I still want it to be better. I spent some time in Italy recently and thus turned off data. The phone lasted three days on a single charge which was very impressive. What are people's configuration suggestions to quickly and easily disable data when its not being used. Is there a good app that perhaps does something like when the screen is not on, turn off data? I'm considering writing it myself, but someone else must have already done something similar.


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2011)

grit said:


> Right I have to address this issue, the battery life is ok for such a device, but I still want it to be better. I spent some time in Italy recently and thus turned off data. The phone lasted three days on a single charge which was very impressive. What are people's configuration suggestions to quickly and easily disable data when its not being used. Is there a good app that perhaps does something like when the screen is not on, turn off data? I'm considering writing it myself, but someone else must have already done something similar.


You don't really need an app: just use the power bar widget and turn off data and set screen brightness to low.

Juice Defender goes much further if you want more power saving.


----------



## mack (Nov 16, 2011)

Root it and install a better rom.


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2011)

I just forked out £13 for this thing and now I can play games, view photos and watch videos from my S2 phone on my TV!







http://www.amazon.co.uk/Samsung-Ada...Z0IW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1321470456&sr=8-1


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 17, 2011)

mack said:


> Root it and install a better rom.



and fuck your warranty


----------



## grit (Nov 17, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> and fuck your warranty



I refuse to do it also, I'm not prepared to experiment with something as important as my main phone.


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 17, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> and fuck your warranty


Your warranty won't be fucked at all. I've had two separate phones repaired that were rooted, no one bats an eyelid. And if you're that concerned you can flash back to stock.


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 21, 2011)

The 2.3.5 software update is ready in the UK now apparently.


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2011)

Callum91 said:


> The 2.3.5 software update is ready in the UK now apparently.


I'm still on 2.3.4 (unlocked phone).


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 22, 2011)

editor said:


> I'm still on 2.3.4 (unlocked phone).


Strange, my brother and a few of his friends all have unlocked S2's and received an update yesterday.


----------



## freshnero (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm on 2.4.5 using odin.The hardest part was getting the files together
Rooting does so little on android as everything is so open, i avoid normally
Some people will use a image for rooting that is missing so many function
It seems pointless


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2011)

A rather cheeky Samsung ad takes the piss out of "enthusiasts" of a certain brand.



It's not rip roaringingly funny, although I liked this bit of dialogue:



> “I could never get a Samsung,” says one guy. “I’m creative.”
> “Dude, you’re a barista,” his friend replies.


----------



## pianissimo (Nov 23, 2011)

editor said:


> A rather cheeky Samsung ad takes the piss out of "enthusiasts" of a certain brand.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not rip roaringingly funny, although I liked this bit of dialogue:



LOL.  I like this.


----------



## Rajjie (Nov 23, 2011)

editor said:


> A rather cheeky Samsung ad takes the piss out of "enthusiasts" of a certain brand.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not rip roaringingly funny, although I liked this bit of dialogue:




Love it


----------



## grit (Nov 24, 2011)

Is there any easy way to delete the large amount of bundled, shit, apps on this phone?


----------



## mack (Nov 24, 2011)

grit said:


> Is there any easy way to delete the large amount of bundled, shit, apps on this phone?



Without rooting then probably not, you're stuck with them.


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2011)

grit said:


> Is there any easy way to delete the large amount of bundled, shit, apps on this phone?


No, but there's so much space on your phone it hardly matters. I think you get more control with the Android v4 update.


----------



## grit (Nov 24, 2011)

editor said:


> No, but there's so much space on your phone it hardly matters. I think you get more control with the Android v4 update.



Its not the space I was concerned with, I just find it annoying in menu's scroll through 2 pages of shit I dont care about.


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2011)

grit said:


> Its not the space I was concerned with, I just find it annoying in menu's scroll through 2 pages of shit I dont care about.


 Launchers like Go Launcher let you customise every element of the interface and 'hide' all the shit apps you never want to see.


----------



## pianissimo (Nov 24, 2011)

grit said:


> Is there any easy way to delete the large amount of bundled, shit, apps on this phone?


You can always uninstall it one by one via Settings > Applications > Manage applications


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2011)

[quote="pianissimo, post:That won't get rid of most of the bundled shit.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Nov 28, 2011)

after much faffing with t-mobile my S2 will be here in a couple of days.

i had decided to stay with my desire and head over to giffgaff until the new raft of phones come out/prices of the S2 go down, but t-mobile made a mess of my pac/contract end so i told them what a shitty company they were i had resigned myself to an extra month on contract. an hour later a very polite man from the t-mobile management team(?) rang me back and offered me a much better deal for the same money as my desire contract and now we're all friends again 

so what case should i get? is the samsung mesh case rigid or floppy?


----------



## editor (Nov 28, 2011)

Elvis Parsley said:


> so what case should i get? is the samsung mesh case rigid or floppy?


Rigid.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Nov 28, 2011)

editor said:


> Rigid.


Ta


----------



## Rajjie (Nov 29, 2011)

Just for shits and giggles, wanting to know how people have set theirs up, and mostly because I've figured out how to do it...

shall we post up screen shots of our home screens?

Here's mine. Funked up using GoLauncher.


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2011)

Here's mine. Go Launcher too:


----------



## Radar (Dec 3, 2011)

Callum91 said:


> The 2.3.5 software update is ready in the UK now apparently.


KK5 (2.3.6) now available for the downright masochistic.. Wifi/busybox combo severely borked..


----------



## MBV (Dec 12, 2011)

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/tod...nth-o2-200mins-unlimited-texts-1088607?page=1

Good offer:
I **believe** this is today only - part of Phones4U's 12 Days of Xmas deals ​​​Samsung Galaxy S II (FREE Handset) ​​£21.50/month (on O2) - 24 month contract ​​200mins ​​Unlimited Texts ​​500MB Data ​


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 12, 2011)

dfm said:


> http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/tod...nth-o2-200mins-unlimited-texts-1088607?page=1
> 
> Good offer:
> I **believe** this is today only - part of Phones4U's 12 Days of Xmas deals ​
> Samsung Galaxy S II (FREE Handset) ​£21.50/month (on O2) - 24 month contract ​200mins ​Unlimited Texts ​500MB Data ​



That's actually not bad. Seeing as its Christmas, and the wife is still using a Nokia with no web access, I've bought her this one on this deal. She's already expressed a liking for the S2, so this'll also give me a chance to size it up over Christmas before getting one (or possibly getting a Nexus, or possibly waiting for the S3 )


----------



## MBV (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm tempted as it is only 6 quid extra on my current simplicity tariff I am using with a HTC Hero...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2011)

dfm said:


> I'm tempted as it is only 6 quid extra on my current simplicity tariff I am using with a HTC Hero...



Buy through Quidco if you can, I am sure you can get £50 cashback on that


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 13, 2011)

I totally forgot quidco. Bum.


----------



## han (Jan 5, 2012)

Well, I was umming and ahing about whether to get an iPhone unlocked and use giffgaff, as we've got only OSX at home, but I decided on the Samsung Galaxy S2 as I like the fact that it's open source and pretty much everything is customizable. And so far, though it was a little more fiddly to set up than I know an iPhone would be, I'm very very happy with it. I haven't even checked out the Android Market yet as am still exploring the phone and what it can do (I'm amazed at it all, being new to all this), but will check out the Android Apps thread soon. Giffgaff took a good while to port my number and I'm still waiting for 3g to work and for my balance to appear as £10 rather than £0.01, but apparently this is normal. I'm happy with them so far.

Am thinking of gettinga 32gb micro sd for data storage (and storing some lesser used apps on) - what do you experienced smartphone users think of that idea?


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2012)

You really don't need to store apps on your SD card because the S2 has *tons* of space - I've got over 180 apps on my phone and there's still tons of space available. I'd get a microSD card for storing music/video/photos though, mainly because they're so cheap now.

*Oh, actually, some of the really big games are mahoosive (like 500MB) so a card is pretty much a must if you're going to do lots of gaming.


----------



## han (Jan 5, 2012)

.


----------



## han (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for the advice - will just use it for data storage then. Gaming's not massively my thing - I like all the cutesy games and I'm gonna try Wordfeud, so these games will be tiny.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 5, 2012)

han said:


> Am thinking of gettinga 32gb micro sd for data storage (and storing some lesser used apps on) - what do you experienced smartphone users think of that idea?



Depends how much you want to store on it! If the data is just photos and phone stuff then it's way bigger then you need. If you want to carry music and the like around with you, then go for it, they've come down a lot in price recently. Just checked and Amazon have them for £27 shipped.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 6, 2012)

I'd only get one if I wanted to store music on it. But nobody has made a phone able to rival the ipod classic in terms of storage, so I don't think I'll bother yet.


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> I'd only get one if I wanted to store music on it. But nobody has made a phone able to rival the ipod classic in terms of storage, so I don't think I'll bother yet.


32GB of music would be more than enough for my needs, and you can always stream more via Spotify or whatever. I've never felt the need to carry around 7,000 odd songs myself.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 6, 2012)

editor said:


> 32GB of music would be more than enough for my needs, and you can always stream more via Spotify or whatever. I've never felt the need to carry around 7,000 odd songs myself.



Yeah, unfortunately I require all my music all the time which well exceeds 100GB so while the SII goes some way to achieving that with being able to max it out to over 90GB (well in excess of the iPhone), it's still not as good as the iPod Classic at 160Gb of capacity. Plus I'd be compromising still on videos and games if I were to stuff if full of music.

Spotify is good if you're consistently covered by 3G and also happy to pay £10/month for the privilege of using on your phone, _and_ you're on a genuinely all you can eat network like giffgaff, _and_ you don't mind the lack of some major artists (Floyd, Beatles, AC/DC, Metallica etc) but even in London I've found 3G reception to be patchy due to the density of buildings in some built up areas, network traffic, and underground blackspots. I'd be more willing to rely on it if we had a better mobile infrastructure and stable wifi throughout the capital, including on the underground. Til then, I'll still carry round my ipod.


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Yeah, unfortunately I require all my music all the time...


Why? Why do you need hundreds of thousands of songs on your person all the time?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 6, 2012)

editor said:


> Why? Why do you need hundreds of thousands of songs on your person all the time?



It's better then having to decide what to load up on your phone, just in case the mood takes you to listen to something that didn't fit on your memory card. That said I've shrunk everything to 128kbs and it doesn't happen to often with a 16gb card. That's not to say if it was cheap enough I wouldn't like to have more.


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> It's better then having to decide what to load up on your phone, just in case the mood takes you to listen to something that didn't fit on your memory card. That said I've shrunk everything to 128kbs and it doesn't happen to often with a 16gb card. That's not to say if it was cheap enough I wouldn't like to have more.


I bet you never play the vast majority of the tens of thousands of songs you own.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 6, 2012)

editor said:


> Why? Why do you need hundreds of thousands of songs on your person all the time?



Because, as GS says, its better than having to decide what music you might be in the mood for listening to at any given time. Plus I travel a lot, I'm regularly flying 11hr journeys  with no wifi or 3G connection, that's a lot of different music I could listen to and I can't be arsed trying to anticipate each time what I want to listen to, hook up the phone to the computer amd and swap around tunes each time. I want the freedom to listen to lots of different music or audiobooks which I just wouldn't have with anything of a smaller capacity. Also Spotify isn't licensed everywhere, and even where it is, I'd mostly be relying on wifi as I can't get a PAYG all you can eat data account like giffgaff in the US. I want to have the option of listening to any of the 140Gb of music I own, without the hassle of having to re-compress music to a smaller and less satisfactory bit-rate to fit on a phone.



Global Stoner said:


> I've shrunk everything to *128kbs*



dude


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 6, 2012)

editor said:


> I bet you never play the vast majority of the tens of thousands of songs you own.


 
There is a lot that I don't often play, which is why 16gb is fine most of the time. However sometimes it's nice just to browse through and find something you've not listened to for ages.



skyscraper101 said:


> dude



The only time I use my phone to play music is in the car where it's linked through a cassette adapter, so I'm not going to notice. The full size mp3s/flac are still intact on my pc.


----------



## bmd (Jan 6, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> The only time I use my phone to play music is in the car where it's linked through a cassette adapter, so I'm not going to notice. The full size mp3s/flac are still intact on my pc.



128 sounds wank on anything.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 6, 2012)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> 128 sounds wank on anything.



Shrugs. It does at home or even through earphones, but I tried them both in the car and I can't notice the difference. Combine loads of fan and engine noise, a factory fit stereo and a cassette adapter, it's hardly audiophile stuff.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 6, 2012)

Probably using a cheap cable too.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 6, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Probably using a cheap cable too.



Can you even get posh 3.5mm to cassette adapters?


----------



## bmd (Jan 6, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Shrugs. It does at home or even through earphones, but I tried them both in the car and I can't notice the difference. Combine loads of fan and engine noise, a factory fit stereo and a cassette adapter, it's hardly audiophile stuff.



I couldn't listen to 128 without feeling like I was missing half of the sound, which you are really but as you say, there's other ways to do that too.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 6, 2012)

For sure. At home they feel really lacking.


----------



## han (Jan 7, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Depends how much you want to store on it! If the data is just photos and phone stuff then it's way bigger then you need. If you want to carry music and the like around with you, then go for it, they've come down a lot in price recently. Just checked and Amazon have them for £27 shipped.



Deffo putting lots of music on so yes, I'll get that, ta.


----------



## han (Jan 7, 2012)

I'll just stick on a few favourites at good quality....



skyscraper101 said:


> Spotify is good if you're consistently covered by 3G and also happy to pay £10/month for the privilege of using on your phone, _and_ you're on a genuinely all you can eat network like giffgaff, _and_ you don't mind the lack of some major artists (Floyd, Beatles, AC/DC, Metallica etc) but even in London I've found 3G reception to be patchy due to the density of buildings in some built up areas, network traffic, and underground blackspots. I'd be more willing to rely on it if we had a better mobile infrastructure and stable wifi throughout the capital, including on the underground. Til then, I'll still carry round my ipod.



I've got the Spotify £10 thing too, but as you say, mobile coverage can be patchy, so when you really want your music eg. for a long journey, an ipod's gonna be better.


----------



## editor (Jan 7, 2012)

han said:


> I've got the Spotify £10 thing too, but as you say, mobile coverage can be patchy, so when you really want your music eg. for a long journey, an ipod's gonna be better.


You can save songs from Spotify onto your phone's SD card for offline listening.


> How many tracks can I sync to offline playlists?
> You can have up to 3,333 tracks from the Spotify streaming catalogue synced for offline use, on each of up to 3 computers/devices at any time.
> 
> There is no limit to the number of your own imported local files that you can sync to offline playlists on any device
> http://www.spotify.com/uk/help/faq/offline-mode/offline-sync/


----------



## grit (Jan 7, 2012)

editor said:


> You can save songs from Spotify onto your phone's SD card for offline listening.



I use the offline spotify player daily, its fucking great


----------



## MBV (Jan 8, 2012)

I have decided to upgrade to one of these via O2. Is this the case a few people have: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Samsung-Galaxy-II-Mesh-Case/dp/B0050N42QU/ref=pd_sim_ce_1 ?


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2012)

Yes. It's jus' dandy.


----------



## Onket (Jan 9, 2012)

Yeah, I've got that one too.


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2012)

I normally hate cases, but the phone was so thin and light I couldn't feel the thing in my pocket!


----------



## MBV (Jan 9, 2012)

This deal is back on for anyone who wants it. I phoned O2 who matched as I was eligible for an upgrade anyway. I'm slightly apprehensive about a 24 month contract so I'll use the cooling off period to decide if I'm going to keep it.

Current deal can be found on Phones 4 U website.



dfm said:


> http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/tod...nth-o2-200mins-unlimited-texts-1088607?page=1
> 
> Good offer:
> I **believe** this is today only - part of Phones4U's 12 Days of Xmas deals ​
> ...


----------



## Onket (Jan 10, 2012)

The thing people on here warned me about is the data level. I don't know much about these types of things but I think they said 500MB was pretty low.


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2012)

You'll be busting through that 500MB in no time. You want to go for 1GB/month minimum, pref unlimited.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 10, 2012)

I got one of these at the weekend. T-mobile let me have it on an 18 month contract but I had to stump up an extra £50. I am really pleased with it, except for two things.

1) All the Samsung bloatware. Apart from the DLNA sharing one, they are all toilet. I shudder to think what the Kies software is like.
2) I'm not sure the build quality is that great. It feels really flimsy. I dropped it on Sunday and already have two little dinks in the screen surround. I'll get a case, but I've always disliked phones that haven't got a bit of mass to them. Chunky and tough is my preference.

They are the only things I dislike though. Apart from them, it's a stunning piece of kit. I've finally found a device that provides acceptable video watching and I may even go as far as attempting to read a book on it.

I would also like to say that, apart from the build quality, it is a far better phone than my iphone 4. IMO, obviously.


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2012)

Smartphones aren't really designed to be dropped. If you'd bought an iPhone 4 it would probably be smashed by now. Get a case if you wish to continue dropping the thing!


----------



## souljacker (Jan 10, 2012)

editor said:


> Smartphones aren't really designed to be dropped. If you'd bought an iPhone 4 it would probably be smashed by now. Get a case if you wish to continue dropping the thing!



I agree they shouldn't be dropped, but they are. Especially if they are owned by me.

The iphone is definitely tougher and all the HTC ones with the aluminium unibody are pretty hard too. The sII reminds of those super flimsy experia arcs.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 10, 2012)

souljacker said:


> 2) I'm not sure the build quality is that great. It feels really flimsy. I dropped it on Sunday and already have two little dinks in the screen surround. I'll get a case, but I've always disliked phones that haven't got a bit of mass to them. Chunky and tough is my preference.



Whilst the hardware is superior, Samsung could learn a thing or two from HTC about construction quality on their flagship phones.


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2012)

souljacker said:


> The iphone is definitely tougher and all the HTC ones with the aluminium unibody are pretty hard too.


The iPhone has a far higher rate of accident returns because of that stylish glass. The S2 is tougher overall.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 11, 2012)

My Desire S has been dropped numerous times and not suffered. The SO's SGSII has also been dropped and been absolutely fine. Its very lightness is probably what saves it.


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2012)

TruXta said:


> It's very lightness is probably what saves it.


I think you're right. And the gorilla glass, of course.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 11, 2012)

Is that what they call it?


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Is that what they call it?


Yep. It's this stuff:
http://www.corninggorillaglass.com/


----------



## TruXta (Jan 11, 2012)

Brilliant.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jan 11, 2012)

If anyone is interested I might be getting rid of mine. Never been used.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2012)

souljacker said:
			
		

> I agree they shouldn't be dropped



Why am I only learning this now?


----------



## ringo (Jan 11, 2012)

Anyone else having battery life issues? Mine lasts less than a day and apps burn through the charge. Don't fancy one of those bigger batteries that make the phone twice as thick. What are the best options - app or hardware?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2012)

ringo said:


> Anyone else having battery life issues? Mine lasts less than a day and apps burn through the charge. Don't fancy one of those bigger batteries that make the phone twice as thick. What are the best options - app or hardware?



Good deal this:
http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/new...tery-pack-charger-14-40-amazon-1114609?page=2


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2012)

ringo said:


> Anyone else having battery life issues? Mine lasts less than a day and apps burn through the charge. Don't fancy one of those bigger batteries that make the phone twice as thick. What are the best options - app or hardware?


You could start here:
http://www.wirefresh.com/improve-the-battery-life-of-your-android-phone-info-and-guides/


----------



## ringo (Jan 11, 2012)

Cheers, found a couple of things eating power I didn't need, will see how that goes. That battery pack charger could come in handy though.


----------



## Onket (Jan 11, 2012)

My battery always lasts for days.

But then I only use mine as a phone, camera and for occasional internet browsing.


----------



## grit (Jan 13, 2012)

ringo said:


> Anyone else having battery life issues? Mine lasts less than a day and apps burn through the charge. Don't fancy one of those bigger batteries that make the phone twice as thick. What are the best options - app or hardware?



Download tasker and turn data off when the screen is off. Then set another rule to start data connection after an unlock, I got an extra day nearly out of the phone after doing that.


----------



## ringo (Jan 14, 2012)

grit said:


> Download tasker and turn data off when the screen is off. Then set another rule to start data connection after an unlock, I got an extra day nearly out of the phone after doing that.



Battery life very good since making some changes but that looks like a handy trick, cheers.


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2012)

Blimey. 10% of South Koreans now own a Samsung Galaxy S II!
http://androidcommunity.com/10-of-south-koreans-own-a-samsung-galaxy-s-ii-20120119/


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 19, 2012)

Can anyone tell me if the UK model of the SII will work on T-Mobile's '4G' band in the US? i.e. will I get their HSPA+ speeds?

I'm trying to get the answer via Google but getting conflicting answers. From what I can work out, the Galaxy Nexus will work fine, but I can't work out if the UK model of the SII will or not.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Jan 19, 2012)

i didn't think the s2 did 4g? not seen 4g mentioned on any spec web pages


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 19, 2012)

Elvis Parsley said:


> i didn't think the s2 did 4g? not seen 4g mentioned on any spec web pages



According to wiki, it has HSPA+ 21Mbits/sec which is what is defined by t-Mobile USA as 4G. What I can't work out is, does the UK model work on the T-Mobile band at that speed.

The conflicing info is because there's a different model of the SII in the US, with a different design and everything (Hercules), no bottom home button on it either. Only with no credit history in the US, I'm more inclined to get the UK version to use over there.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 21, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> According to wiki, it has HSPA+ 21Mbits/sec which is what is defined by t-Mobile USA as 4G. What I can't work out is, does the UK model work on the T-Mobile band at that speed.
> 
> The conflicing info is because there's a different model of the SII in the US, with a different design and everything (Hercules), no bottom home button on it either. Only with no credit history in the US, I'm more inclined to get the UK version to use over there.


 
Mine quite often says h+ for reception and I'm on T-Mobile in the UK.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Jan 21, 2012)

souljacker said:


> Mine quite often says h+ for reception and I'm on T-Mobile in the UK.


just checked and so does mine, t-mobile as well


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 21, 2012)

From what I can tell, for T-Mobile USA, the phone needs to operate on both 1700MHz and 2100MHz to be fully '4G' compatible in the US. According to the specs on wiki, the S2 has both of these but I just want to check for sure because wiki isn't always right, and also there are bespoke US models of the S2 which may be what that refers to.

According to some reports, the international Galaxy Note only works on Edge in the US - which is a bit annoying too.


----------



## MBV (Jan 23, 2012)

I've just got one of these... Do I need to update the firmware and if I do will it fix flash>


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Jan 23, 2012)

what's wrong with flash?


----------



## MBV (Jan 24, 2012)

Elvis Parsley said:


> what's wrong with flash?



I think its OK apart from some vimeo vids do not work.  Does everyone use the stock keyboard or have you bought swype or swiftkey?


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2012)

Swiftkey ftw for me.

Samsung have released some more fanboy pisstaking videos:



More here: http://www.wirefresh.com/samsung-galaxy-s-ii-commercials-continue-to-cock-a-snook-at-iphone-fanboys/


----------



## Badgers (Jan 24, 2012)

dfm said:
			
		

> I think its OK apart from some vimeo vids do not work.  Does everyone use the stock keyboard or have you bought swype or swiftkey?



Tried swype and SwiftKey. Opted for the latter after a play about. Takes a short time to get used to but all good.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 25, 2012)

dfm said:


> I think its OK apart from some vimeo vids do not work. Does everyone use the stock keyboard or have you bought swype or swiftkey?



My one had Swype installed. Doesn't everyones?


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Jan 25, 2012)

souljacker said:


> My one had Swype installed. Doesn't everyones?


mine did, been using swype since it was first mentioned on here. have swiftkey x too but it spooks me


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2012)

Since I downloaded WhatsApp Messenger I barely use the SMS function.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 25, 2012)

yeah


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 25, 2012)

Samsung are catching up with Apple. Speculation about their new phone.



> The unannounced Samsung Galaxy S III will hit shelves in April with some meaty specs, including a quad-core processor and a 12Mp camera, it has been alleged.
> The pinch-of-salt claims come from Russian tech enthusiast Eldar Murtazin, known for his close links to industry insiders.
> “HD resolution, 12Mp camera, [software] tweaks, Android 4 - I like my new phone. Eager to see official announcement in Barcelona,” Murtazin Tweeted, subtly revealing he already has his mitts on one.


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Samsung are catching up with Apple. Speculation about their new phone.


 Catching up? The specs of the S2 were miles ahead of the iPhone 4, and the 4s can only match it.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 25, 2012)

editor said:


> Catching up? The specs of the S2 were miles ahead of the iPhone 4, and the 4s barely matches it.



I meant in websites printing rumours and excitement about new releases.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 25, 2012)

It would be very nice to see something like this. Must hold out til May or whenever it's going to be announced.


----------



## MBV (Jan 29, 2012)

Are facebook push notifications working for everyone? Mine are not.


----------



## bmd (Jan 31, 2012)

Cannot belieeeeeeve it. Got one on Saturday, dropped it today and cracked the screen to buggery and beyond. That'll teach me to smugly turn down insurance in the shop. "No thanks mate, I've never lost or broken any phone I've ever had". 

Ah well, could be worse, could be on a 24 month contract. Oh, hang on...

Could be even worse, I could have bought an Otterbox case for it that would have completely protected it from damage. That's due to turn up tomorrow.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 31, 2012)

Owch! I did the same to my Desire HD which has a similar sized screen. 

Costing about 85 quid in a local shop, after being quoted 200 where I got it.  You can do it cheaper if you're willing buy a screen on ebay and fit it yourself.


----------



## bmd (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah the screen is about £100 but it looks pretty fiddly to replace. I'll no doubt find a way. I think I dropped it because it's so huge and slim compared to my Desire. Gutted really but shit happens. I'm just surprised I never crumpled to the pavement whilst beating it with my fists and screaming "WHY!!!" at the top of my voice.


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your screen. There's a handy photo walkthough for replacing a screen here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1253969

This lot might be worth checking out: http://www.phonehospital.com/broken-screen-repairs/


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 31, 2012)

I thought these were supposed to be made of Gorilla glass and withstand drops etc.


----------



## bmd (Jan 31, 2012)

editor said:


> Sorry to hear about your screen. There's a handy photo walkthough for replacing a screen here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1253969
> 
> This lot might be worth checking out: http://www.phonehospital.com/broken-screen-repairs/



Cheers, that's useful.



skyscraper101 said:


> I thought these were supposed to be made of Gorilla glass and withstand drops etc.



That crossed my mind but then it's such a slim phone that there's no way it's gonna withstand being dropped, especially onto the pavement.


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2012)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> That crossed my mind but then it's such a slim phone that there's no way it's gonna withstand being dropped, especially onto the pavement.


It does a lot better than you might think. It's a whole load tougher than the iPhone 4S.


----------



## bmd (Jan 31, 2012)

I guess I'm just unlucky then because I dropped my S2, juggled it a bit and then lost hold of it about knee height. It hit the pavement squarely face down and about two thirds of the screen is cracked. Even more gutted now I've seen that demo.


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 9, 2012)

I've found Samsung phones pretty sturdy. I once threw my Galaxy Ace down an escalator and although the battery popped out, it didn't have a scratch on it when I put everything back together.


----------



## Onket (Feb 20, 2012)

I dropped mine for the first time the other week, a bit of the outer case snapped off, no further damage.

What do people do about insurance? I cancelled the one that I got through the vendor, cos it seemed so expensive but it turns out it's less than half the price of sticking it on my home insurance (which I'd been reliably informed would be free ).

So, what do you lot do?


----------



## Radar (Feb 20, 2012)

Onket said:


> I dropped mine for the first time the other week, a bit of the outer case snapped off, no further damage.
> 
> What do people do about insurance? I cancelled the one that I got through the vendor, cos it seemed so expensive but it turns out it's less than half the price of sticking it on my home insurance (which I'd been reliably informed would be free ).
> 
> So, what do you lot do?


Bought a casemate tough case and keep my fingers crossed


----------



## bmd (Feb 21, 2012)

Onket said:


> I dropped mine for the first time the other week, a bit of the outer case snapped off, no further damage.
> 
> What do people do about insurance? I cancelled the one that I got through the vendor, cos it seemed so expensive but it turns out it's less than half the price of sticking it on my home insurance (which I'd been reliably informed would be free ).
> 
> So, what do you lot do?



I've taken out Orange insurance at £6 a month. First time I've ever had it on a mobile but I can see me dropping this phone again and I'm not convinced with the Gorilla Glass and as its £150 to replace the screen that's more than the cost of 2 years insurance.


----------



## Onket (Feb 22, 2012)

My computer doesn't seem to be recognising my phone when I plug it in, now. Any ideas?


----------



## Onket (Feb 22, 2012)

Gah, had to re-connect it about 20 times but finally got it. Hope this isn't the beginning of the end. Maybe the cable has got a bit dodgy.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 22, 2012)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> I've taken out Orange insurance at £6 a month. First time I've ever had it on a mobile but I can see me dropping this phone again and I'm not convinced with the Gorilla Glass and as its £150 to replace the screen that's more than the cost of 2 years insurance.


and the excess?


----------



## Radar (Feb 22, 2012)

editor said:


> Dragging the thread back on topic (again), here's a neat €23 official upgrade for S2 users who want a two day battery life - a thumping great 2000 mAh extended battery.
> 
> It comes with a new battery cover although it only looks marginally bigger.
> 
> ...


 
Just got one of these myself, along with another original sized back plate.  With the spare backplate cut just above the top of the battery bay you can make the extended battery fit properly in a casemate tough rigid case 

The extended battery does make the phone a bit heavier, but I'm looking forward to not having to charge it every day. Once it's bedded in I'll report back on any improvements.

Battery 21.19 from amazon
Rear cover 6.99 from ebay


----------



## bmd (Feb 22, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> and the excess?



£25

I do have an Otterbox Commuter case (£15) for it too, which are awesome cases imo. I had one for my Desire and it kept it safe and looks great. Pity this one came the day after I'd dropped my phone.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 23, 2012)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> £25
> 
> I do have an Otterbox Commuter case (£15) for it too, which are awesome cases imo. I had one for my Desire and it kept it safe and looks great. Pity this one came the day after I'd dropped my phone.


not too bad. 
bad luck with the mega drop though. i bet there was some creative language.


----------



## bmd (Feb 23, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> not too bad.
> bad luck with the mega drop though. i bet there was some creative language.



That is usually my MO but tbh I just looked at it and carried on. I love gadgets, especially new ones so I'm a bit puzzled at my reaction but maybe I just felt my luck with mobiles had run out. I've never had one stolen or broken one or anything before.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2012)

Blimey, Samsung have sold over 20 million S2s in 10 months!
http://www.bgr.com/2012/02/23/samsung-galaxy-s-ii-sells-over-20-million-units-in-10-months/


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2012)

I've been told that this £11 1900mAh Li-ion Battery is well worth the dosh so I've just splashed out for one. Looking at the reviews, it looks like you can get up to 20% more battery life. http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00567Y7A6

(Btw, LOL at my iPhone-owning mate at Wembley who didn't have the option to just swap the battery on his phone when his ran out!)


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2012)

The Android 4 Ice Cream Sandwich update is apparently coming on Saturday - Huzzah! You should be able to update your phone via Kies.

If you've a branded handset you may have to wait until the network has fiddled about.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 9, 2012)

what's Kies?

Will it just happen automagically if you do nothing?


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2012)

Samsung are now saying it was all a misunderstanding and the update isn't coming yet  

Kies is the free desktop Samsung software.


----------



## Radar (Mar 12, 2012)

Jesus, some tossers on XDA are frothing at the mouth over ICS. It will be nice to have, but tbh the phone is pretty much spot on as-is. Extra core support and built-in GPU acceleration for UI will be nice, apart from that who knows. It's going to look almost identical to GB anyhow because of touchwiz.

Lesson learned from Palm, buy the phone for what you can do with it now and never depend on a manufacturer to come through with anything they 'promise'


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 13, 2012)

Ey up... looks like it's actually happening today.

http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/12/samsung-galaxy-s-ii-ice-cream-sandwich/

*Korea, Sweden, Hungary and Poland get first dibs apparently.


----------



## Radar (Mar 13, 2012)

It's a euro rom so anyone who must be bleeding edge can give it a try.

Personally I intend waiting for a few weeks and see what comes out of the woodwork, get some feedback on reliability and how it works with UK networks before taking the plunge. It also gives your app authors a breathing space to sort out any ICS related bugs.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 20, 2012)

Has this happened yet for anyone in the UK? Been a week already.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2012)

*still drumming fingers


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 20, 2012)

I've bitten the bullet and just ordered one of these, was going to wait until the S3 was announced but the touchscreen on my N900 has died


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> I've bitten the bullet and just ordered one of these, was going to wait until the S3 was announced but the touchscreen on my N900 has died


The S3 looks like it's really close to release, but the S2 is still one hello of a phone! Make sure you get the Anker 1900mAh Li-ion Battery though - best £10 I've spent on a phone!


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 20, 2012)

hmmm maybe I should wait then


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> hmmm maybe I should wait then


The rumour mill says May 22nd.... 







http://www.itproportal.com/2012/03/19/samsung-galaxy-s3-debut-may-22-london/


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 20, 2012)

Ouch, don't think I could wait that long


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 20, 2012)

If that is the phone, it looks very nice.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> If that is the phone, it looks very nice.


It certainly looks more convincing than your average rumour and, yes, it looks chuffing lovely. It makes the iPhone 4s look like an outdated lump, IMO.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Mar 20, 2012)

editor said:


> It makes the iPhone 4s look like an outdated lump, IMO.


Something that really turns me off the iphone is how bad they look in a case, all the slim, sexy, metal edged styling counts for nothing when it's wrapped up in a ugly, bulky rubber case. Whereas my S2 looks pretty good in the official mesh case i got for it, feels better too, it's a little too slim for me otherwise.

Not liking the white facia on the S3, doesn't go well with the black edge


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2012)

Elvis Parsley said:


> Something that really turns me off the iphone is how bad they look in a case, all the slim, sexy, metal edged styling counts for nothing when it's wrapped up in a ugly, bulky rubber case. Whereas my S2 looks pretty good in the official mesh case i got for it, feels better too, it's a little too slim for me otherwise.


I normally hate cases, but the S2 was almost too slim for me so I bought the cheapo mesh case too.


I'm guessing the S3 will be available in white and trendy black.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 20, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> I've bitten the bullet and just ordered one of these, was going to wait until the S3 was announced but the touchscreen on my N900 has died


 
They've rung me back and offered me the Sony Xperia S or iphone 4S, for the same price.

I'm leaning towards the Sony tbh


----------



## moochedit (Mar 20, 2012)

I just got a galaxy s2 yesterday. still getting used to it. Will the andriod 4 just appear in the updates or will i have to do anything to get it ?


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2012)

It should appear as a system update, but I suspect it'll be a while yet.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> They've rung me back and offered me the Sony Xperia S or iphone 4S, for the same price.
> 
> I'm leaning towards the Sony tbh


I'd stick with the S2 myself.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 20, 2012)

editor said:


> I'd stick with the S2 myself.


 
Any particular reason ? 

The better screen and camera on the Sony are what's tempting me over the S2.

The only downside I can see is the lack of mini-sd slot, but tbh 32gb should be more than enough memory for me (the S2 they're offering only has 16gb internal)


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Any particular reason ?
> 
> The better screen and camera on the Sony are what's tempting me over the S2.
> 
> The only downside I can see is the lack of mini-sd slot, but tbh 32gb should be more than enough memory for me (the S2 they're offering only has 16gb internal)


The S2 is more or less universally accepted as the best smartphone out there and the Sony picked up a few indifferent reviews IIRC.

You can buy SD cards now for pennies.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 20, 2012)

editor said:


> The S2 is more or less universally accepted as the best smartphone out there and the Sony picked up a few indifferent reviews IIRC.
> 
> You can buy SD cards now for pennies.


 
The only thing I can see them knocking it for is the lack of sd card, which doesn't bother me in the slightest, and the software, which again doesn't bother me as I intend to run custom roms with all the bloat removed regardless of whether I get the samsung or the sony. 

With sony releasing the source for it as well, it would seem that it will be better supported for custom roms anyway http://www.xda-developers.com/android/sony-releases-xperia-s-source-and-provides-build-guide/

Personally I think I'd get far more benefit out of the having the much higher res screen than I would by having an sd card slot.

I'm also thinking that it might hold it's value a bit more compared to the S2, so that if the S3 is released soon then I could always flog it and get that instead.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2012)

I'd still get the S2, but it's your call!





> The Sony Xperia S has an undeniably gorgeous HD screen, high-quality audio, an impressive camera and plenty of clout. But it's let down by clunky handset design and software that could be more streamlined.
> http://reviews.cnet.co.uk/mobile-phones/sony-xperia-s-review-50006606/





> On the other hand, if you make more varied demands of your smartphone -- like excellent build quality, pocket-friendly slimness or photos you can enlarge -- then things get more complicated. US pricing has yet to be announced, but the 32GB version of the Xperia S is going for upwards of £430 ($680) SIM-free in the UK, or £370 pay-as-you-go on the Three network. Similar money could fetch you a legendary all-rounder like the Galaxy S II, or stretch to a 16GB Galaxy Nexus with an HD screen and better build quality, or -- very soon -- an HTC One S, which promises a cutting-edge Qualcomm S4 processor and a better camera. When sized up against a long rubric of criteria, rather than just its entertainment credentials, there's little to make the Xperia S a compelling purchase.
> http://www.engadget.com/2012/03/08/sony-xperia-s-review/





> With a great HD screen, 12MP camera and a few quirky extras, the Sony Xperia S should be right up there with the best of the rest, but it doesn't quite come together. The screen isn't quite as good as we'd hope and the camera is well below expectations. Meanwhile the design, although quite nice, doesn't really wow us. It is still an excellent phone, just not the barnstormer it could've been.
> http://www.trustedreviews.com/sony-xperia-s_Mobile-Phone_review


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 20, 2012)

I think I'll have to go to the shop tomorrow and compare the two physically. The sensible part of me is telling me that the Samsung is tried and tested, but on the other hand the Sony has that lovely screen, and I can also see them providing Android updates for that bit longer than the Samsung.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 22, 2012)

I've managed to do a bit of surgery on my N900 and get the touchscreen mostly working again (I can receive calls most of the time and send txts so it will have to do) they've given me 30 days to make a decision.

Ideally I want a Galaxy Note now, but 3 are the only provider not to sell that phone on contract 

I really want to stay with 3 (I know some people will think I'm mad but I've been with them nearly a decade, and it seems they're the only ones likely to give me a contract with my shitty credit rating)

I'm also hoping that the S3 is unveiled within the next 30 days, to give myself even more of a headache


----------



## ringo (Mar 22, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> I really want to stay with 3 (I know some people will think I'm mad but I've been with them nearly a decade, and it seems they're the only ones likely to give me a contract with my shitty credit rating)


 
I have a good credit score and the credit test from T-Mobile for my S2 was more painful and rigorous than when I bought a fucking house.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 22, 2012)

I've had an S2 since October, nice phone and I'm not really technical enough to comment much, but...are all smart phones so shit at picking up a 3G signal when out and about? Fair enough I live 15 miles away from Charring X, but you'd have thought sat at Waterloo Station I'd be able to get on the friggin net???


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 22, 2012)

What network? Orange, t-mobile and three are pretty shit for data in busy central London locations.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 23, 2012)

Orange.

I have a 3 mifi dongle thing and that works fine, the laptop and phone are sweet, but the phone on its own is crap.


----------



## souljacker (Mar 23, 2012)

I plugged my S2 into my PC for the first time last night (normally use kies wifi thing) and got offered a firmware upgrade. It doesn't work though. Just sits there saying its preparing the firmware. Anyone else had similar problems before I attempt to use Samsungs piss poor tech support?

Also, I wanted to get Dive to work but you need a Samsung account and that option has been removed from my TMobile branded phone! Fucking cunts! I can sort it by rooting the phone but that will presumably fuck up the warranty.


----------



## MBV (Mar 27, 2012)

Sounds like ICS is out for O2 customers.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Mar 27, 2012)

dfm said:


> Sounds like ICS is out for O2 customers.


so probably another six months for t-mobile customers


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 27, 2012)

Just posted on twitter by samsunguk


> Hey everyone, we know you are keen for more information on ICS. We are working hard to get more news for you, but we currently have no further information outside of the official statements we have posted. We will let you know as soon as we have more info.


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2012)

Can I just recommend that Anker extended battery again? It's chuffing ace. 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Anker-1900mAh-Battery-GT-I9100-EB-F1A2GBU/dp/B00567Y7A6


----------



## Radar (Mar 28, 2012)

Just gone with the unbranded hack of the O2 release (XWLP3) from XDA and it's pretty impressive. Nice and quick, crisp graphics. All the ICS goodness like properly functioning IPSEC VPNs as well as the eyecandy like face unlocking.

Oh, and the official Samsung 2000mAh battery is worth investing a few bob in too. Now to see if there's any difference in battery life under ICS


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2012)

Radar said:


> Oh, and the official Samsung 2000mAh battery is worth investing a few bob in too. Now to see if there's any difference in battery life under ICS


But that makes the phone physically bigger and costs loads more for only a tiny bit more power.


----------



## Radar (Mar 28, 2012)

editor said:


> But that makes the phone physically bigger and costs loads more for only a tiny bit more power.


Well I use a rigid casemate case and it still fits into it after lopping of the bottom of the original backcover, but it also comes with the modified back cover to allow the bigger battery to fit if you don't use a case. The mod cover sits flush with the camera lens, which some folk prefer.

Anker capacity is 1900mAh, 1900-1650 = 250 extra, you're paying 10.99/250 or £ 0.04396 per extra mAh
Samsung capacity is 2000mAh, 2000-1650 = 350 extra, you're paying 16.40/350 or £ 0.04685 per extra mAh (meh, it was £ 21 when I bought mine )

Yes, the Sammy is approx 6% dearer, but also has an extra 5% capacity.

Which is more useful ?? You pays your money and you takes your choice.


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2012)

I could buy two of the Anker batteries for the price of the Samsung one, and that gives me a _lot_ more capacity!


----------



## Radar (Mar 28, 2012)

Doubt you'll get both of those in there at the same time 

Actually 16.99 is a pretty good price for 2 batteries and a charger. Just not feasible for me with the rigid case, you don't want to be popping it open on a regular basis.

you going to take the plunge with ICS ?


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2012)

Radar said:


> Doubt you'll get both of those in there at the same time
> 
> Actually 16.99 is a pretty good price for 2 batteries and a charger. Just not feasible for me with the rigid case, you don't want to be popping it open on a regular basis.
> 
> you going to take the plunge with ICS ?


I'll wait for the official update. I always get the heebeegees when it comes to faffing about with unofficial OS updates.


----------



## grit (Apr 6, 2012)

So whats the fucking story does anyone know? 6th april and still no OTA ICS?


----------



## Radar (Apr 6, 2012)

You got an non-carrier S2 ?


----------



## grit (Apr 6, 2012)

Fuck carphone warehouse, apparently my phone is sim free, but its got a carphone warehouse firmware on it. So god knows if those cunts are ever going to release an offical version


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 6, 2012)

carphone warehouse firmware?


----------



## grit (Apr 6, 2012)

wtfftw said:
			
		

> carphone warehouse firmware?



Yeah they have a branded firmware like the networks


----------



## Radar (Apr 6, 2012)

grit said:


> Fuck carphone warehouse, apparently my phone is sim free, but its got a carphone warehouse firmware on it. So god knows if those cunts are ever going to release an offical version


I'm running a modified version of the O2 official ICS firmware. Only changes are to remove the O2 branding and apps, and to use an earlier version of the bootloader which doesn't throw up the yellow triangle on seeing a non-signed kernel (and and it's rooted obviously )

If you're interested I can point you at it on xda


----------



## grit (Apr 6, 2012)

Radar said:


> I'm running a modified version of the O2 official ICS firmware. Only changes are to remove the O2 branding and apps, and to use an earlier version of the bootloader which doesn't throw up the yellow triangle on seeing a non-signed kernel (and and it's rooted obviously )
> 
> If you're interested I can point you at it on xda


 
I've never wanted to root my phone or fuck about with custom roms, phone stability is just too important. however after my discovery last night I have no faith in CPW getting the release out. I'd appreciate a link thanks.

Have you encountered *any* issues with it?


----------



## Radar (Apr 6, 2012)

Plants v Zombies doesn't work (hangs randomly), that's pretty much it.

There's craploads of feedback on xda


Download from here, Search for XWLP3

Discussion forum here


----------



## grit (Apr 6, 2012)

Radar said:


> Plants v Zombies doesn't work (hangs randomly), that's pretty much it.
> 
> There's craploads of feedback on xda
> 
> ...


 
I appreciate the links, but I'd be genuinely irritated not being able to play P v Z, in addition that indicates there are other issues, they just haven't been discovered yet. My eyes kind of glaze over looking at some of the intstall procedures.

Hopefully once the offical unbranded comes out CPW will get their shit together.


----------



## little_legs (Apr 12, 2012)

I'd like some advice please. I know that for some of you this is elementary, so please bear with me.

I'd like to buy Galaxy S II as a pay as you go phone and I'd also like to use it at home as a router to enable me to browse the internet on my laptop. I'd like to have no limit as to how much data I download. Is there a deal out there for what I am after?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 12, 2012)

little_legs said:


> I'd like some advice please. I know that for some of you this is elementary, so please bear with me.
> 
> I'd like to buy Galaxy S II as a pay as you go phone and I'd also like to use it at home as a router to enable me to browse the internet on my laptop. I'd like to have no limit as to how much data I download. Is there a deal out there for what I am after?


 
It's fairly simple to allow your phone to be a hotspot. There are apps, or possible it's even built in.

Also, you'll need a data deal which has genuine unlimited data allowances. GiffGaff is one (but they officially don't allow tethering to laptops - not sure how well they police this) I believe Three have an unlimited deal and do allow tethering but someone else should probably clarify this as I only vaguely recollect hearing this.


----------



## little_legs (Apr 12, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> It's fairly simple to allow your phone to be a hotspot. There are apps, or possible it's even built in.
> 
> Also, you'll need a data deal which has genuine unlimited data allowances. GiffGaff is one (but they officially don't allow tethering to laptops - not sure how well they police this) I believe Three have an unlimited deal and do allow tethering but someone else should probably clarify this as I only vaguely recollect hearing this.


 
I'll have a look at Three, thank you. I hope their reception in SE London is reasonable. Ta.


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2012)

I've just upgraded my phone to ICS but it hasn't been a smooth ride:
http://www.wirefresh.com/samsung-s2-ice-cream-sandwich-introduces-glitches-and-annoyances-galore/

I suspect the ten zillion apps on my phone are causing problems and am pondering over a dreaded full reinstall.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 17, 2012)

Eugh...sorry to hear this. I just read what happened on Wirefresh. The whole update thing has been a bit stop/start for ages now. Wasn't it supposed to have updated in Hungary, Sweden and Korea over a fortnight ago now? You'd have through they'd have ironed out any of these issues before then, or at the very least before they rolled it out in the UK. How can they be screwing this up so badly?

This all seems very familiar to when Apple roll out their iOS updates. Cue a torrent of angry and frustrated people having to wipe/reboot/resync their phone for hours on end. It's never a smooth ride.


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2012)

Happily, things seems to be settling down after a tricky start.


----------



## Radar (Apr 20, 2012)

grit said:


> I appreciate the links, but I'd be genuinely irritated not being able to play P v Z


Amazon Marketplace update pushed out today that sorts PvZ on ICS. Being reported as v1.2


----------



## grit (Apr 21, 2012)

editor said:


> Happily, things seems to be settling down after a tricky start.


 
Was that the official over the air update?


----------



## MBV (Apr 23, 2012)

What do I need to do apart from backing up sms, contacts and photos before upgrading to ICS?


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2012)

I've just got my phone rooted and a snazzy ROM installed and it' *ace*. It's now a pure Google phone with none of the Samsung mucky-muck on. Best of all, everything is configurable so I can get it exactly how I want it. Loving it!

Neat thing was after wiping everything to install the new OS, all my photos, contacts, emails etc were back in seconds. Veh impressive.


----------



## Radar (Apr 29, 2012)

editor said:


> I've just got my phone rooted and a snazzy ROM installed and it' *ace*. It's now a pure Google phone with none of the Samsung mucky-muck on. Best of all, everything is configurable so I can get it exactly how I want it. Loving it!
> 
> Neat thing was after wiping everything to install the new OS, all my photos, contacts, emails etc were back in seconds. Veh impressive.


Welcome to the dark side 

Which ROM did you go for ??


----------



## editor (May 1, 2012)

Radar said:


> Welcome to the dark side
> 
> Which ROM did you go for ??


 Resurrection remix v1.7. It's like I've got a new phone! Loving it


----------



## sumimasen (May 1, 2012)

editor said:


> Resurrection remix v1.7. It's like I've got a new phone! Loving it



Mind sharing the highlights? I can see the pros in removing all the bloatware, but when you say it's highly configurable, wouldn't something like the excellent Go Launcher Ex do all that for you anyway?


----------



## editor (May 1, 2012)

sumimasen said:


> Mind sharing the highlights? I can see the pros in removing all the bloatware, but when you say it's highly configurable, wouldn't something like the excellent Go Launcher Ex do all that for you anyway?


1. All the Samsung mucky muck gone forever.
2. No more robotic "what would you like to do" kicking off if I hit the home button twice by accident.
3. Total control over just about everything. I can now, for example, set up as many toggle switches as I like in the drop down menu for stuff like Bluetooth/Data/Torch etc - best of all I can control the music playback from there so need for a widget
4. Phone feels faster overall
5. Phone feels more integrated
6. Cool animation when I turn it off!
7. WAY more stable (my S2 went into wobblyland after the ICS upgrade)


----------



## Elvis Parsley (May 1, 2012)

editor said:


> Resurrection remix v1.7. It's like I've got a new phone! Loving it


when you say you got your phone rooted, did you do it yourself or get it done elsewhere? been looking at a couple of guides, but haven't worked up the courage to take the plunge yet


----------



## editor (May 1, 2012)

My nephew did it for me. Took him about 20 mins and seemed really straighforward.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 1, 2012)

Ugh. ICS is shit. It's slow and my battery barely lasts 12 hours now. Can you rollback?


----------



## Radar (May 1, 2012)

Elvis Parsley said:


> when you say you got your phone rooted, did you do it yourself or get it done elsewhere? been looking at a couple of guides, but haven't worked up the courage to take the plunge yet


Be careful of rooting if you use things like sky go or certain banking apps. They check for a rooted phone and won't run if they detect they're rooted.

Otherwise go for it


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 1, 2012)

Rooting turned out to be dead easy. Installing CyanogenMod as we speak through ClockworkMod.


----------



## Radar (May 1, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> Rooting turned out to be dead easy. Installing CyanogenMod as we speak through ClockworkMod.


7 or 9 ?


----------



## editor (May 1, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> Ugh. ICS is shit. It's slow and my battery barely lasts 12 hours now. Can you rollback?


Have you done the 'official' update? The rooted version is waaay better.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (May 1, 2012)

Radar said:


> Be careful of rooting if you use things like sky go or certain banking apps. They check for a rooted phone and won't run if they detect they're rooted.
> 
> Otherwise go for it


i've never used Sky in my life and banking from my phone sounds way too reckless for me, so i should be ok. i might have a go at rooting over the weekend if i get time, how many hours work are we talking?


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 1, 2012)

If anyone stumbles accross a good guide to rooting your S2, stick it up here so everyone can benefit please.


----------



## Radar (May 1, 2012)

Elvis Parsley said:


> i've never used Sky in my life and banking from my phone sounds way too reckless for me, so i should be ok. i might have a go at rooting over the weekend if i get time, how many hours work are we talking?


Depending on how you do it, anything from 10 to 30 mins.

What release are you running ??


----------



## Elvis Parsley (May 1, 2012)

that's partly what's stopped me so far, there's too many tutorials out there


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 1, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> If anyone stumbles accross a good guide to rooting your S2, stick it up here so everyone can benefit please.



I used this. It's not as simple as it sounds. A load of faff to make a backup of my existing rom, but I'm getting there: http://galaxys2root.com/galaxy-s2-faq/


----------



## Elvis Parsley (May 1, 2012)

Radar said:


> Depending on how you do it, anything from 10 to 30 mins.
> 
> What release are you running ??


2.3.3


----------



## Radar (May 1, 2012)

Elvis Parsley said:


> 2.3.3


Have a read of this


----------



## editor (May 1, 2012)

So not only can the stupid camera sound be banished without having to faff about with third party apps, music still plays when I'm using the camera too. Nice. Oh, and you can stop, pause and FF songs from the lock screen too: no widget needed!


----------



## Radar (May 1, 2012)

Radar said:


> Have a read of this


That explains the process. Check out XDA for download links of the relevant utils.

This will give more of an idea of the various ways to root.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (May 1, 2012)

Radar said:


> Have a read of this


cheers, i've not read that one, although superoneclick has cropped up several times


----------



## Radar (May 1, 2012)

Just watch your step on XDA. Some of the people over there have major chips on their shoulders, they make P&P look like a bunch of quiche eaters


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 1, 2012)

Went for Resurrection in the end. It's very nice 

A bit blue and 80s, but very nice.

Haven't worked out how to change the colour yet.


----------



## editor (May 1, 2012)

Be sure to disable the boot up animation!


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 1, 2012)

editor said:


> Be sure to disable the boot up animation!



Yeah, too right


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 4, 2012)

My wife has updated to ICS (Orange) and it's causing her no end of trouble (and giving me grief!) any advice on what do to? Can she roll back?


----------



## editor (May 4, 2012)

Barking_Mad said:


> My wife has updated to ICS (Orange) and it's causing her no end of trouble (and giving me grief!) any advice on what do to? Can she roll back?


Root the fecker. My unlocked phone became a nightmare after the upgrade but rooting it sorted out all the problems - in fact it's like a brand new - and much better -  phone.


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 4, 2012)

editor said:


> Root the fecker. My unlocked phone became a nightmare after the upgrade but rooting it sorted out all the problems - in fact it's like a brand new - and much better - phone.


 
She's not very tech minded.....she's ready to throw it under a bus and claim on the warranty....lol.....she wont let me near it either! Her precious!


----------



## editor (May 4, 2012)

What's it doing? I had freezes, widgets not displaying and all sorts of ruddy annoying things. I'd get onto Orange first thing and start moaning.


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 4, 2012)

Crashing, rebooting and other stuff. That's what i told hrr but she's too angry to listen  I'll try again in the morning.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2012)

Barking_Mad said:


> Crashing, rebooting and other stuff. That's what i told hrr but she's too angry to listen  I'll try again in the morning.


That's what mine did. First thing to do: hard reset. That'll probably fix it.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 4, 2012)

Samsung have really ballsed up the ICS upgrade. I can see exactly the same thing happening to my wife's S2 when O2 send out the update.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Samsung have really ballsed up the ICS upgrade. I can see exactly the same thing happening to my wife's S2 when O2 send out the update.


I think it's OK if you hard reset and start with a fresh phone. I thought that if I was doing that, I may as well do root the thing too, and I'm glad I did.


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 4, 2012)

Hard reset - can she back up via the phone ad laptop before she does this? Or does she have oto use app to back up first?


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 4, 2012)

editor said:


> I think it's OK if you hard reset and start with a fresh phone. I thought that if I was doing that, I may as well do root the thing too, and I'm glad I did.


 
It's just a lot of normal non tech minded people won't even know what hard reset means. Let alone want to start fiddling about with the phone recovering their apps and photos and stuff.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2012)

It's just like starting out with the phone fresh. Just put in your gmail account and the app store will remember all your purchases/downloads.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 4, 2012)

editor said:


> It's just like starting out with the phone fresh. Just put in your gmail account and the app store will remember all your purchases/downloads.


 
What about photos/videos that are stored on your phone?


----------



## editor (May 5, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> What about photos/videos that are stored on your phone?


They should still be there (mine were) but it might be worth backing them up first just to be sure.


----------



## Rajjie (May 8, 2012)

I'm having problems with my S2 after going to ICS (via Orange) too. Lots of apps crashing, random reboots, and generally quite a sluggish phone.

I'm pretty much a novice when it comes to tech, and have a few questions before I root my darling phone:

1) What do I need to back up from my phone? Is there simple software/app that will transfer all of my music, photos and contacts etc?
2) Will I lose my apps?
3) Can something go wrong? Am I buggered with warranty/my insurance policy if it's rooted?
4) Which one shall I go for?


----------



## MBV (May 8, 2012)

I can't even get Kies to update my phone before it disconnects it. Poor show from Samsung. I know about Odin btw.


----------



## editor (May 8, 2012)

dfm said:


> I can't even get Kies to update my phone before it disconnects it. Poor show from Samsung. I know about Odin btw.


You have to keep retrying for it to fin ally work. Maybe reboot your phone before each go.


----------



## sumimasen (May 9, 2012)

Another one here who's upgraded to ICS and entire a world of bugs and phone switching off randomly.  If I can stop one more S2 from doing the same mistake, it would not all be in vain.  AVOID!


----------



## MBV (May 9, 2012)

sumimasen said:


> Another one here who's upgraded to ICS and entire a world of bugs and phone switching off randomly. If I can stop one more S2 from doing the same mistake, it would not all be in vain. AVOID!


 
This is why I'm in no real rush to sort out ICS.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 10, 2012)

Do you have any choice in the matter when your network rolls this out? My wife has an SII on O2 in the UK, and I'm in the US at the moment. Talk to her every day on Viber, the last thing I want is O2 pushing this out and borking the phone. She'll be clueless about rooting it etc.


----------



## purenarcotic (May 10, 2012)

So I've just got an SII.  I've not been very technologically on point with phones, my old phone was a Sony Ericsson W995, so are there any apps I should definitely download?  I've downloaded JuiceDefender as I am reliably informed it stops you raping through your data allowance.  Somebody else has also recommended Cerberus, as a defender in case my phone gets lost or something?


----------



## sparkit (May 11, 2012)

It's good to know that some of the odd problems I've been seeing recently are ICS related. Random restarts, battery use etc. 

Does anyone else have problems with freezing with a black screen, requiring the battery to be pulled to restart? This has been happening since pre-ICS. 

Also it gets really hot with a lot of use or charging around the camera and the very bottom of the battery cover. Might be normal though.


----------



## sumimasen (May 11, 2012)

Freezing with black screen - tick. 
Gets really hot randomly - tick.


----------



## souljacker (May 14, 2012)

I upgraded yesterday and had no problems so far. Apart from the Chrome Beta that seems incredibly flaky espcially when attempting text input.

I really like being able to swipe away individual notifications. It makes so much more sense than the previous all or nothing approach to removing them.


----------



## bmd (May 17, 2012)

dfm said:


> I can't even get Kies to update my phone before it disconnects it. Poor show from Samsung. I know about Odin btw.


 
I was having the same problem so I hard reset my phone, which you can do from settings > privacy.


----------



## MBV (May 17, 2012)

I tried last night using the cable that came with the phone and it upgraded first go. Apart from my phone turning itself off once I've had no issues so far.

The new gmail app is nice.


----------



## baldrick (May 17, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> So I've just got an SII. I've not been very technologically on point with phones, my old phone was a Sony Ericsson W995, so are there any apps I should definitely download? I've downloaded JuiceDefender as I am reliably informed it stops you raping through your data allowance. Somebody else has also recommended Cerberus, as a defender in case my phone gets lost or something?


Onavo is pretty good, has a counter to tell you how much of your monthly data allowance you've used, you can set it to warn you/cut off your apps once you reach your limit. also tells you how much data your apps are using and which ones you should be careful with.

Juice defender is a battery app.  which i've also got but tbh heavy use and wifi is going to drain your battery anyway, regardless of the settings it tells you to tweak.


----------



## purenarcotic (May 17, 2012)

baldrick said:


> Onavo is pretty good, has a counter to tell you how much of your monthly data allowance you've used, you can set it to warn you/cut off your apps once you reach your limit. also tells you how much data your apps are using and which ones you should be careful with.
> 
> Juice defender is a battery app. which i've also got but tbh heavy use and wifi is going to drain your battery anyway, regardless of the settings it tells you to tweak.


 
Yes, I meant battery thing, not data allowance lol.  I have just installed Onavo.


----------



## anortherner (May 27, 2012)

So what's the general opinion of the new ICS then? I've had the SG2 for a few months and its by far the best phone I have ever owned. I really don't see any great need to upgrade as I'm that happy with the phones overall stock performance I really don't think I need anything else right now, plus those reports of all the bugs people were coming across really put me off. I've been tempted to root it but don't really think I need to bother.... If it ain't broke don't try to fix it


----------



## bmd (May 28, 2012)

It's worth having ICS for the new Gmail app and Chrome browser imo. The Gmail app has finally got the functionality to make it a standalone email client and Chrome is fast enough to make browsing on your phone a pleasant experience.


----------



## anortherner (May 30, 2012)

The only thing I would be bothered about having is the ability to swipe off individual notifications and the data usage monitor. I would upgrade to the official ICS firmware but I've read lots of comments about lower battery life, slower pefrormance etc so I think the only option would be to install a custom rom and I'm not even entirely sure how I go about that.... 

PS Does anybody know an app out there that will enable you to switch off all connectivity with a press of a button?


----------



## editor (May 30, 2012)

anortherner said:


> PS Does anybody know an app out there that will enable you to switch off all connectivity with a press of a button?


Yes. Airplane mode.


----------



## anortherner (May 30, 2012)

Ahh lol but will that still enable calls and texting?


----------



## anortherner (May 30, 2012)

I guess not  ah well it's ok I'll just use Juice defender to control it and for the notifications thing I'm sure there's an app...or maybe I should just go to ics for the hell of it lol


----------



## editor (May 31, 2012)

anortherner said:


> Ahh lol but will that still enable calls and texting?


This'll do it:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.painless.pc


----------



## anortherner (Jun 4, 2012)

Cheers editor


----------



## ringo (Jun 11, 2012)

I guess one of my nippers has been fiddling with my phone, or maybe it was an uninvited bonus feature, or maybe I was a bit nutted, but my S II recently started announcing all incoming calls, texts, random shit with its annoying metallic voice. Friday night it started shouting #!#!#! (as in hash, exclamation mark, hash, exclamation mark, hash, exclamation mark) in the middle of the night.

Turned out the driving mode box had been checked, so if it happens to anyone else (or I need to find it again ) the setting is found at:

Settings => Voice input and output => Text-to-speech settings => Driving mode


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 11, 2012)

I got utterly fed up with ICS, both in stock and custom rom format, and have gone back to CyanogenMod 7. Much, much better!


----------



## sumimasen (Jun 13, 2012)

How does one choose which rom to use? I'm gonna root this bastard tonight, are some roms better for s2 than others? Any recommendations?


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2012)

Have to say that Kies is trying hard to become annoying as iTunes. Happily, I have no need to ever use the app, but it is thoroughly useless.


----------



## Radar (Sep 19, 2012)

Kies is pants,  mobile odin ftw


----------



## anortherner (Oct 24, 2012)

I have recently had my sg2 firmware upgraded to ICS, but tbh I prefer Gingerbread. Is there an easy way to get Gingerbread back or could anybody recommend a decent mod please? 

Cheers


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 25, 2012)

How easy is the phone to use? I'm asking because my 68 year old mother's been offered it as an upgrade. We've had a little go in a phone shop, and the size of the screen meant that she found the keyboard easy to use (unlike on my HTC Desire, or my brother's Iphone 4s), and she was easily able to find and launch google maps unprompted. Her level of competence on a computer is such that that she's able to use emails and surf the 'net, and do word processing on her mac.

I'm just sort of double checking how much time I'm going to be doing tech support for her  that she's going to be ok with it.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 25, 2012)

Older people are better off with iPhones ime.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Oct 25, 2012)

Samsung SII is £20 on 3 Mobile with 500 minutes and unlimited data.


----------



## anortherner (Nov 6, 2012)

Well I settled on Resurrection Remix 2.7 and I love it! so fast, totally lag free and a pleasure to use. The battery life has improved dramatically too, compared to the official stock ics rom I updated to (Or should I say the phone repair technicians).  It's highly customisable too. So yeah, anybody looking to update to a new custom rom for their Galaxy S2, I highly recommend this one. It also has Jelly Bean transition effects and some Jellybean features included too which is pretty cool  

I also highly recommend this site for anybody wanting to know more about rooting and custom roms - http://galaxys2root.com/


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Nov 6, 2012)

i need to get mine rooted, updated to ics a while ago using odin, but recently i've been getting apps closing and the odd freeze.


----------



## anortherner (Nov 10, 2012)

Yeah, the custom roms are much better


----------



## such and such (Nov 14, 2012)

OK, I finally have one these things after owning the same piece of shit PAYG for yours. I am used to a physical keyboard so I am not very good at using a touchscreen to type. I needs a dialing wand or something 
Anyway, I have tried using Chrome but it always freezes after about five minutes of use. Does this happen to other people? And are there better browsers?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 14, 2012)

such and such said:


> Anyway, I have tried using Chrome but it always freezes after about five minutes of use. Does this happen to other people? And are there better browsers?


 
I use Dolphin Mini on my (HTC) Android phone and it works really well for me (the full Dolphin took up most of the phone's memory and I can't actually tell the difference in functionality so I wouldn't recommend that.)


----------



## such and such (Nov 14, 2012)

Cheers!


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 13, 2012)

Looks like the S2 is going to jump from 4.04 to 4.1.2, rather than 4.1.1. Which, I guess, will mean that it will get both the additional stuff that was on the S3, and the Note II, like that ripple effect, and split screen multitasking.

The source code's been released by Samsung, so the actual update can't be too far away....

http://www.uswitch.com/mobiles/news/2012/11/samsung_galaxy_s2_android_4_1_2_jelly_bean_update_almost_ready/


----------



## anortherner (Feb 4, 2013)

Just an update - The rom I installed  (Resurrection Remix 2.7) turned out not to be great as I first thought with quite a few bugs showing themselves shortly afterwards. I'm now using Cyanogen CM 9 Stable and so far it has been flawless and I'm loving it! Fingers crossed there won't be too many bugs and I will finally be able to stick with a custom rom or I would have been going back to stock as I was getting a bit fed up testing different roms to see if they held up.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Feb 4, 2013)

anortherner said:


> Just an update - The rom I installed (Resurrection Remix 2.7) turned out not to be great as I first thought with quite a few bugs showing themselves shortly afterwards. I'm now using Cyanogen CM 9 Stable and so far it has been flawless and I'm loving it! Fingers crossed there won't be too many bugs and I will finally be able to stick with a custom rom or I would have been going back to stock as I was getting a bit fed up testing different roms to see if they held up.


What problems did you have? I'm on RR 2.7 and it's been fine, a couple of crashes the first week, but pretty solid ever since.

How does CM9 compare?


----------



## anortherner (Feb 5, 2013)

It seemed fine at first but then it started developing problems with the keyboard freezing and auto correction randomly turning off, which proved to be very annoying. Little things too like the text message icon would stay on even though the message had been read. Read about some of these problems on some forums so It can't have just been my phone. Good to hear you have had no problems with it, hopefully it stays that way for you!

CM9 so far has been totally flawless - great battery life, very fast and (so far) totally reliable. Very similar to RR 2.7 but everything just works! 

I will update if I encounter any issues with it.


----------



## little_legs (Mar 14, 2013)

So I am having trouble finding a way of setting up reminders on my phone calendar on SII. I have an appointment on the 2nd of April. So I _created an event _on that date and have chosen to be reminded on the same day at 9am. I am now looking at the damn calendar and there is nothing listed on that date. What I wanted to be able to do is to click on a particular date and see all of the events I planned for. Please help. Thank you.


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2013)

little_legs said:


> So I am having trouble finding a way of setting up reminders on my phone calendar on SII. I have an appointment on the 2nd of April. So I _created an event _on that date and have chosen to be reminded on the same day at 9am. I am now looking at the damn calendar and there is nothing listed on that date. What I wanted to be able to do is to click on a particular date and see all of the events I planned for. Please help. Thank you.


Check what calendars you're (a) putting the event into and (b) which ones are set up to display in the calendar.


----------



## little_legs (Mar 14, 2013)

Ah... makes sense, it looks like I've recording events in my Google calendear, so tweaked the settings and it works. Thank you Editor!

Bah... but you cannot edit the event.


----------



## MBV (Mar 16, 2013)

Thought Jelly Bean would be here by now


----------



## Radar (Mar 16, 2013)

dfm said:


> Thought Jelly Bean would be here by now


U wot?


----------



## MBV (Mar 16, 2013)

I thought it would be rolled out to the uk networks by now.

http://www.knowyourmobile.com/samsu...lly-bean-412-rollout-samsung-galaxy-s2-begins


----------



## Radar (Mar 17, 2013)

Ahh, OTA update ?

I just grabbed it from XDA


----------



## MBV (Mar 17, 2013)

Radar said:


> Ahh, OTA update ?
> 
> I just grabbed it from XDA


 


I'm too cautious for that.


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2013)

I've got a rooted S2 - how do I get the update?

Edit: I see instructions here, but like dfm, I'd a bit wary of borking the thing...
http://www.cursed4eva.com/update-galaxy/


----------



## Radar (Mar 18, 2013)

editor said:


> I've got a rooted S2 - how do I get the update?
> 
> Edit: I see instructions here, but like dfm, I'd a bit wary of borking the thing...
> http://www.cursed4eva.com/update-galaxy/


Pretty much that apart from injection, but I used pc odin first time around and didn't bother with wiping (risky, not recommended) I also deliberately dropped root so I could use the barclays banking apps, but the app injection should get around that if you want to stay rooted.

I'm on I9100XWLS8, which was the spanish ROM, but there's been a couple of newer releases since then.


----------



## Fingers (Mar 18, 2013)

I am on the Spanish ROM as well and it is working fine. I used Odin and it was a breeze.


----------



## ringo (Mar 18, 2013)

Had my S2 18 months and hadn't got round to updating from Gingerbread, which it came with. Went up to 4.04 on Friday using Kies, so far surprised how little has changed but its OK.

A good excuse to wipe apps and get different ones from those that were around ages ago if nothing else.


----------



## Radar (Mar 19, 2013)

No KLP for us according to rumour mill


----------



## Fingers (Mar 19, 2013)

ringo said:


> Had my S2 18 months and hadn't got round to updating from Gingerbread, which it came with. Went up to 4.04 on Friday using Kies, so far surprised how little has changed but its OK.
> 
> A good excuse to wipe apps and get different ones from those that were around ages ago if nothing else.


 
I didn't notice much difference between GB and ICS. If you want the big noticeable different, smooth interface and speed increases, you need to upgrade again to Jellybean or wait until your network get their arses into gear to do it over the air or via Kies.

Vodafone have rolled out

The other can be found here

http://www.sammobile.com/2013/01/23...d-4-1-2-jelly-bean-update-to-the-galaxy-s-ii/


----------



## Fingers (Mar 19, 2013)

For those who want to do the upgrade themselves

Here you go: Instructions first



> 1. Download the Spanish Firmware (I9100XWLSD) V 4.1.2 (Jelly Bean) and extract it to a folder. You would need .TAR file to flash your Samsung Galaxy S2 device.
> Download Odin 3.07 and run it. It's best that you have Samsung Kies already installed as this will provide communication between your Samsung Galaxy S2 and your computer.
> 
> 2. Power Off your Samsung Galaxy S2 i9100 and set it in Download Mode by pressing Volume Down + Menu Button + Power Button for 10 seconds.
> ...


 
Software download
link

Now the problem I had was it locked my phone back to it's original network (o2) so I downloaded this app for £2.50 which uplocked it for me in seconds.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.spocky.galaxsimunlock&hl=en

You will have to root it if you need to unlock it mind. Even though it is the Spanish firmware it set itself up in English. It took about 30 mins in all to do. If you need any help let me know.


----------



## Fingers (Mar 20, 2013)

Here you go, the Dandelion S3 live wallpaper for the S2.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.androidwasabi.livewallpaper.dandelion&hl=en


----------



## MBV (Apr 10, 2013)

O2 pushed out Jelly Bean via OTA last night to me.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 11, 2013)

Currently the following networks have released it over Kies

Vodafone
O2
Three


----------

